# مشكلات النمذجة ومشكلات عددية ببرنامج الايتابس numerical and modeling problems in etabs



## mecheil.edwar (25 أكتوبر 2015)

هذا الموضوع اردت ان اقوم بتجميع معظم المشكلات التى تواجه مستخدمي برنامج الايتابس من مشكلات عددية ورسائل تحذير ومشكلات بالنمذجة وكيفية التغلب عليها...

ساقوم في هذا الموضوع بدور المحرر وسانتظر مشاركاتكم جميعا لتسجيل خبراتكم المتنوعة مع هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 أكتوبر 2015)

problem1
meshing problems
المشكلة رقم 1 
تقسيم البلاطات وحوائط القص​تعتبر هذه المشكلة مشكلة نمذجة أو مشكلة بعمل الموديل بالإيتابس وهناك مجموعة أفكار للتغلب على هذه المشكلة

الفكرة الأولى تقسيم البلاطات ببرنامج الروبوت وتصديرها للإيتابس
الفكرة الثانية إستخدام الأتوكاد لرسم البلاطات قطع متر بمتر وضبطها لتماثل البلاطة
الفكرة الثالثة رسم الموديل بالإيتابس وتصديره للريفت ومن الريفت تصديره للروبوت ثم تقسيم البلاطات بالروبوت

كل واحدة من هذه الطرق لها مميزات وعيوب فى أنتظار مشاركتكم ورأيكم بكل طريقة


----------



## الصميم2010 (25 أكتوبر 2015)

لازلت أحبو في استخدام هذا البرنامج ولم تواجهني هذه المشكلة إلى الآن، لذلك سأكتفي بالمتابعة، وكم أتمنى أن يثرى هذا الموضوع بالنقاش كما جرت العادة حتى تعم الفائدة .. شكراً لمبادرتك الكريمة .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 أكتوبر 2015)

أولا .. 
أحيي المهندس القدير ميشيل على طرح هذه الموضوع ..
ثانيا ..
حقيقة جربت معظم هذه الطرق ..
بالاضافة الى استخدام برنامج ram أيضا في تقسيم الخلايا ثم تصديرها للأوتوكاد ثم لبرنامج etabs ..
و كذلك تقسيم الخلايا بواسطة برنامج staad ..
و هناك أيضا التقسيم اليدوي على برنامج etabs بما يشابه التقسيم المستخدم بالبرامج الأخرى المذكورة ..
عيوب استخدام برنامج روبوت هو وجود بعض طبقات الرسم التي يلزم التخلص منها و كذلك التقسيم العشوائي لحوائط القص ..
و لكن من مزاياه أنه يمكن تصدير الموديل كاملا و تقسيم الأسقف بالكامل بدلان من تقسيم كل سقف على حدة و تصديره و في هذه الحالة يمكن اعادة تمثيل الحوائط و ضبط تقسيم خلايا الاسقف حول الحوائط ..
و أكمل الحوار الممتع معكم ان شاء الله ..
تحياتي


----------



## انس مصطفى (26 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... تحياتي للاستاذ ميشيل على هذا الموضوع القيم... ومن ناحيتي .. 
هذه المشكلة كان لها تاثير كبير في اصدارات etabs التي جاءت قبل الاصدار etabs 2013... 
في اصدار 2013 & 2015 الافضل هو وضع خيارات التقسيم على default وترك البرنامج يقوم بتقسيم الحوائط والبلاطات لوحده.
وسوف نلاحظ هنا مدى دقة التقسيم الاوتوماتيكي في الايتاب... 
لكن في بعض ال models يكون هناك كثير من الفتحات وحوئط القص لذلك تظهر بعض المشاكل على الرغم من دقة التقسيم وهنا وجدت حلين لهذه المشكلة:
1) عمل show mesh من خيارات ال Display في الايتاب ثم القيام بتحريك الفتحات بمسافات قليلة حتى ينتظم التقسيم حولها.
2) تصغير تقسيم ال mesh ال 0.5م مثلا لكي نتجنب وجود warnings في ال model.. 

وانا من ناحيتي اقوم باستخدام هذه الطرق ويكون ال mesh ممتاز من وجهة نظري ولا يعطي اي تحذيرات عند عمل run


----------



## Nasredeen (26 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكلة ال meshing ينتج عنها تحزيرات warnings كثيرة . يجب ادراك ان الاعمدة لايأخذها البرنامج كمواضع تقسيم meshing locations و لذلك لكى تتجنب الحصول على موديل / نموزج غير مستقر unstable model قسم البلاطة عند خطوط الشبكة( شبكة المحاور)

ان برامج توليد ال meshes تعمل على هتك / تشويه العناصر و بالتالي ينتج عدم الدقة و التحزيرات من البرنامج ولذلك فان CSI تنصح با ستخدام تقييد الخط line constraint لمعالجة التشويه في ال meshes


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أكتوبر 2015)

Nasredeen قال:


> مشكلة ال meshing ينتج عنها تحزيرات warnings كثيرة . يجب ادراك ان الاعمدة لايأخذها البرنامج كمواضع تقسيم meshing locations و لذلك لكى تتجنب الحصول على موديل / نموزج غير مستقر unstable model قسم البلاطة عند خطوط الشبكة( شبكة المحاور)
> 
> ان برامج توليد ال meshes تعمل على هتك / تشويه العناصر و بالتالي ينتج عدم الدقة و التحزيرات من البرنامج ولذلك فان CSI تنصح با ستخدام تقييد الخط line constraint لمعالجة التشويه في ال meshes



معظم التحذيرات التي وجدتها بسبب برامج تقسيم الخلايا هي وجود خلية تبدوعلى شكل مثلث بينما يوجد بها (4) و ليس (3) نقاط ..
و في اصدارات برنامج ETABS الحديثة يوجد خيار الاختيار بالرقم Lable و يالتالي يمكن اختيار هذه الخلايا بسهولة و اعادة ضبطها عن طريق Reshape و دمج النقطة الرابعة بأحد النقاط الثلاثة ..
تحياتي


----------



## انس مصطفى (27 أكتوبر 2015)

Nasredeen قال:


> مشكلة ال meshing ينتج عنها تحزيرات warnings كثيرة . يجب ادراك ان الاعمدة لايأخذها البرنامج كمواضع تقسيم meshing locations و لذلك لكى تتجنب الحصول على موديل / نموزج غير مستقر unstable model قسم البلاطة عند خطوط الشبكة( شبكة المحاور)
> 
> ان برامج توليد ال meshes تعمل على هتك / تشويه العناصر و بالتالي ينتج عدم الدقة و التحزيرات من البرنامج ولذلك فان CSI تنصح با ستخدام تقييد الخط line constraint لمعالجة التشويه في ال meshes



السلام عليكم... Default meshing في برنامج etabs 2013 & 2015 ياخذ بعين الاعتبار مواقع الاعمدة والجدران والفتحات لذلك لا داعي لتقسيم البلاطة الا في حالة وضع حمولات مختلفة على كل جزء منها... تقسيم البلاطة يدويا يزيد من احتمال ظهور ال warnings وخصوصا عند الفتحات وايضا لا اجد اي داع لاستخدام برامج خارجية لاجراء عملية التقسيم.
بالتوفيق


----------



## haf_hamza (27 أكتوبر 2015)

وجود warning من عدمه لا يني صحة تقسيم البلاطة فمثلا احيانا لا نجد أي warning في البلاطات ولكن نختلف مع البرنامج في طريقة التحليل وفي نتائج العزوم او الحديد التي يقدمها فيمكن أن نجد عزوم ضعيفة جدا على الكمرات وكأن الحمولات لم تنتقل إلى الكمرات وهو و ما لا يتناسب نوعا ما مع الحل النظري. 

وأعتقد ان يجب فهم تصرف البلاطة او لنقل توقع مسار العزوم وتقسيم البلاطة وغالبا يكون التقسيم 1م*1م او اكثر واحيانا يتم اللجوء لإقل من ذلك خاصة في حالة البلاطات الصغيرة او في اماكن معينة. 

صراحة، بالنسبة لي في برنامج إيتابس اثق بدرجة اولى في التقسيم اليدوي.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أكتوبر 2015)

اشكر كل الاصدقاء والزملاء الذين ساهموا بخبراتهم في هذا الموضوع....
م سيف
م انس
م حمزة
م نصرالدين،،،

عن خبرتي المتواضعة مع هذا البرنامج ومن خلال التعامل مع الكثير من الزملاء الاكثر خبر وجد ان التقسيم اليدوي للبلاطة خو اضمن الحلول للتعامل مع الايتابس،، خاصة مع الابنية العالية عشرين طابق فاكثر....

فهناك موديلات بهد اضافة فتحات الخدمات والشكل المتعرج للبلاطات للمتطلبات المعمارية وعدم انتظام الاعمدة علي استقامة واحدة تجد ان التقسيم الغير يدوي يكاد يكون مستحيل مع مثل هذه النماذج

وجود اشكال منتظمة وبقدر الامكان الاعمدة على استقامة واحدة سيكون تقسيم البرنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أكتوبر 2015)

اذن لنتفق ان الحالة العامة للنماذج المعقدة هي التقسيم اليدوي....
وسوف اسرد لكم ما اعرفه من عيوب ومميزات هذا التقسيم...
المميزات،،،،
هي دقة الحل وضمان عدم حدوث اى ثغرات بالموديل... فمثلا يمكنك ان تجد عمود غير متصل بالبلاطة وهذه كارثة،،،او حدوث العديد كن المشكلات مع تحليل ال بي دلتا وغيرها والتي سوف نتناول نقاشها لاحقا،،،،

عن نفسي افضل استخدام الروبوت وامنيتي ،، ان يتم اضافة ملحق صغير ببرنامج الايتابس يكون مثل برنامج مساعد تكون كل وظيفته تقسيم البلاطة وادخالها واحراجها من والي الايتابس بطريقة برمجية توفر الجهد والعناء علي المستخدم

عيوب التقسيم علي الروبوت....
الوقت والجهد لتصدير البلاطات
أي تعديلات بالفتحات او بالبلاطة قد يتطلب اعادة تصدير البلاطات وتقسيمها مرة اخري علي الروبوت
الوقت والجهد المبذول لرسم الكمرات الخارجية والتي كنها يتم اضافة حمولات الطابوق والكلادنج للوجهات
العديد من الاخطاء والتحذيرات التي يجب ضبطها وملاحقتها وتدقيقها حتي يعمل الموديل بشكل صحيح


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 أكتوبر 2015)

يمكن الاعتماد على برنامج روبوت في اضافة الكمرات الخارجية لاضافة الحمل الخطي للواجهات حيث توجد أحد طبقات الرسم التي تمثل خطوط تتبع تقس
يم الخلايا لذلك يمكن ببذل بعض الجهد مسح الخطوط الداخلية و الحفاظ على الخطوط الخارجية و التي يمكن وضع الحمل عليها بدون رسائل تحذير نظر لدقتها ..
تحياتي


----------



## haf_hamza (28 أكتوبر 2015)

بالنسبة لتقسيم البلاطة يعتمد بدرجة اولى على مدى دقة البرنامج، ولكي يتم فهم البلاطة وكل جزء من البلاطة هذا في حد ذاته يحتاج إلى برنامج مستقل لتحليل البلاطات ومن احسن هذه البرامج برنامج abaqus. 

واتصور أن شركة csi كانت ذكية وعملية بعدم الدخول كثيرا في تفاصيل نمذجة البلاطة في برانامج ايتابس لإن ذلك سضعف من اداء البرنامج ونجاعته وارادت الحفاظ على هدف برنامج ايتابس الأولى وهو تصميم كل ما هو عمودي بسرعة وبدقة عالية (اعمدة، حوائط...) دون تعقيد.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أكتوبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> يمكن الاعتماد على برنامج روبوت في اضافة الكمرات الخارجية لاضافة الحمل الخطي للواجهات حيث توجد أحد طبقات الرسم التي تمثل خطوط تتبع تقس
> يم الخلايا لذلك يمكن ببذل بعض الجهد مسح الخطوط الداخلية و الحفاظ على الخطوط الخارجية و التي يمكن وضع الحمل عليها بدون رسائل تحذير نظر لدقتها ..
> تحياتي


أشكرك م سيف على هذه الملاحظة 

بماذا تقترح لعمل الفتحات بالنسبة للروبوت
إننى أقوم برسم الفتحات كخطوط بالللإيتابس والروبوت
وبعد التصدير للإيتابس مرة أخرى أقوم بحذف العانصر القشرية بمنطقة الفتحات 
حاولات على الروبوت أن أقوم برسم فريم إليمنت حتى يتم تصديره كطبقة مستقلة لككنى لم أنجح فى ذلك لذلك سوف أتبع طريقتك التى أشرت عليها 

لو أمكنك أن تفيدنا بخصوص التقسيم ببرنامج الرام فليست لدي أى خبرة بهذا البرنامج
بعض الزملاء يقترح عمل تقسيم على السيف لكن السيف يقوم بتصدير البلاطة بدون تقسيم فلو أمكن إضافة هذه الملاحظة للمناقشة سيكون مفيدا أيضا

وجدت أن التقسيم بالأوتوكاد عمل مرهق جدا وإن كان أقل أخطأ من التقسيم بالروبوت

هناك الكثير من النقاط حول هذه المشكلة تحتاج لمزيد من الإيضاح والمشاركة وفى أنتظار مشاركاتك الرائعة م سيف ومشاركات بقية الزملاء الرائعيين حقا بكم هذه المعلومات والخبرات التى يسجلونها بهذا الموضوع
تحياتي وشكرى للصديق الغالى م سيف ولكل الزملاء والأصدقاء


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أكتوبر 2015)

مبدئيا التقسيم على برنامج SAFE يمكن حفظه من خلال قائمة File ---- Capture picture -----as DXF/DWG ..
و التقسيم لا يختلف كثيرا عن تقسيم الاصدارات الحديثة من برنامج ETABS ..
أما التقسيم باستخدام برنامج RAM فهو يشابه برنلمج ROBOT و لكنه يعطي تقسيما افضل من حيث مقاس الخلايا فهو غير مرتبط بالاجهادات لذلك نجد مقاسات الخلايا منتظم و متقارب من حيث المساحة ..
كما أنني اكتشفت أنه يمكن انشاء نموذج متعدد الأدوار أيضا بواستطه و أعتقد أنه سيكون أفضل من برنامج ROBOT في هذه الحالة ..
و يمكن متابعة هذا الفيديو ..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2p_mzJfTbk
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 أكتوبر 2015)

و بخصوص تقسيم الخلايا الصغيرة حول الفتحات فيحد منها استخدام تقسيم الخلايا في حالة اجهاد التربة على برنامج robot ..
خالص تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك م سيف علي ملاحظاتك الرائعة التي تعكس مقدار الخبرة والتمييز بهذه البرامج

لكنني دائما اجد اختلاف كبير بين تقسيم البلاطة علي السيف والايتابس فالسيف اكثر دقة واحترافية بتقسيم البلاطات عنه بالايتابس فارجو منك التعليق علي هذه النقطة

بخصوص التقسيم عند الفتحات بالنسبة للروبوت صراحة لم افهم ماذا تقصد فارجو منك مزيدا من التوضيح
واشكرك مرة اخري علي هذا الكم من المعرفة والخبرات التي تفيدنا بها..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (31 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على ذوقك الكبير مهندس ميشيل ..
و اسمح لي بالرد غدا ان شاء الله لأن اليوم أجازة عمل و البرامج لا تتوفر لي الآن ..
خلاص تحياتي


----------



## abu_nazar (31 أكتوبر 2015)

هناك مشكله هي ان الاصدار 2015 لا يقوم بعرض الملفات القديمة بالاصدار قبل 2013 لذلك تم حل هذه المشكلع عن طريق تحميل ملف من موقع البرنامج باسم ETABSTran2013 حيث يتم فتحه ولصقه في امتداد البرنامج وبعد ذلك يتم فتح الملفات القديمه بسهوله فقط اردت ان اشارك بالنسبة للذين لدهم هذه المشكله


----------



## mahmoud alsamawi (2 نوفمبر 2015)

اعتقد الاصدار الجديد قد تعدى تلك المشكله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 نوفمبر 2015)

ناتي الان للخطوة الثانية
تدقيق الاخطاء
ان كنت تتعامل مع مباني عالية فمن الخطأ القاتل نسخ الطوابق المتكررة قبل التحقق من الموديل
ولتحقق يجب اجراء التالي
اولا اضافة اي حمولات للكمرات الراسية الموجودة علي محيط البناء
حل الموديل باستخدام الاستندارد سولفر
بعد التاكد من عدم وجود اخطأ اجراء الحل مرة اخري مع ال بي دلتا و التحليل المودي معا
بذلك نتاكد ان الطابق بدون اخطأ نقوم بعد ذلك بنسخ هذا الطابق لاستكمال بقية البرج


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 نوفمبر 2015)

والان انتظر تعليقاتكم علي المشاركة السابقة
ومن لديه افكار اخري ليقدمها لنا لعموم الفائدة
وبعد ذلك ننتقل للمشكلات والاخطاء وكيفية التغلب عليها


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

عودة لموضوع استخدام برنامج ROBOT في تقسيم الخلايا و عذرا على التأخير ..
عن نقطة استخدام Soil reaction :
لكي يتم تصدير المنشأ بعد تقسيم الخلايا يتم عمل Calculation و من قائمة Results يتم اختيار Maps و من القائمة يمكن اظهار عدة اجهادات و عند التصدير يتم تحويل الألوان المختلفة لقيم الاجهادات كخطوط كنتور مزعجة لذلك يتم اختيار Soil reaction لتجنب ذلك ..
و حقيقة فقد اختلط علي الأمر فذلك يقلل فقط من طبقات الرسم المختلفة و خطوط الكنتور و لا علاقة له بمساحة تقسيم الخلايا حول الفتحات ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

أما عن نقطة التقسيم باستخدام برنامج safe فهو قد لا يتطابق مع برنامج etabs و لكن يظل التقسيم شبيها له و لا يضيف كثيرا من وجهة نظري في تقسيم خلايا الأشكال الغير منتظمة و هي محل النقاش هنا على ما أعتقد حيث يعطي تقسيما غير منتظم مثل برنامجي robot & ram..
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

و هذا مثال لتقسيم سقف غير منتظم الشكل على كل من برنامجي ROBOT & SAFE لتوضيح الفرق ..



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/

تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

و هذا مثال آخر ..



http://www.up-00.com/



http://www.up-00.com/

تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

ما وددت الاشارة اليه من عرض المثالين السابقين أن تصدير السقف كملف أوتوكاد بعد التقسيم لاستخدامه في برنامج etabs لن يكون عمليا في حالة التقسيم باستخدام برنامج safe و قد ينتج عنه تحذيرات كثيرة بسبب الخلايا صغيرة المساحة و عدم التقاء نقاط التقسيم بمعنى أنك قد تجد نقطة تقسيم لخلية على ضلع لخلية مجاورة ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

و في كل الأحوال يجب التخطيط جيدا لقرار الطريقة المستخدمة في تقسيم الخلايا حيث أن استخدام كل برنامج و كذلك النظام الانشائي للأسقف يتطلب احتياطات معينة عند التمثيل بمعنى و على سبيل المثال لا الحصر اذا كانت هناك كمرة محيطية يجب وضع ذلك في الاعتبار بتمثيل الأعمدة على المحيط أيضا و اذا كانت هناك فتحة يجب تمثيلها بخطوط حتى يتم التقسيم عندها و قد يتطلب الأمر التجربة و الخطأ عدة مرات ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ناتي الان للخطوة الثانية
> تدقيق الاخطاء
> ان كنت تتعامل مع مباني عالية فمن الخطأ القاتل نسخ الطوابق المتكررة قبل التحقق من الموديل
> ولتحقق يجب اجراء التالي
> ...



عادة ما أقوم بعد الانتهاء من الموديل باخفاء كل العناصر (الأعمدة و الكمرات و البلاطات و الحوائط .....) و ذلك قبل عمل الديافرام ثم القيام باختيار جميع النقاط و تنفيذ أمر Delete و ذلك لمسح أي نقاط زائدة قد تتسبب في تحذيرات ..
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 نوفمبر 2015)

حقا م سيف ملاحظات لا تأتي إلا من شخص محترف بالإيتابس
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذه الخبرات القيمة...

فقط بالاصدار الاخير لا داعي لإخفاء العناصر بل يمكنك فقط اختيار جميع النقاط وحذفها
ثم بعد ذلك انصحك بعمل ال relabel all items
فوجود اي نقاط شاردة او اي اخطاء بقاعدة بيانات النموذج هنا يتمكن الايتابس من اعادة ترتيب قاعدة البيانات بشكل صحيح
نقطة ثالثة اريد ان اوضحها للزملاء وانت قد اشرت عليها ايضا
وهذه المشكلة صعبة جدا وهي
يجب قبل حذف النقاط الشاردة بحذف جميع الديافرامات 
لان وجود الديافرام يمنع حذف بعض النقاط
فلسلامة الحصول علي موديل يعمل بشكل صحيح نلخص الخطوات التالية
حذف جميع الديافرامات ان وجدت
اختيار جميع النقاط
حذف جميع النقاط
عمل اعادة ترقيم لكامل الموديل

م سيف انت تزودنا بخبرات غالية لا يعرف قيمتها إلا من تغلب كثيرا مع مشاكل وأخطأ الايتابس
خالص تحياتي مشرفنا الخلوق جدا م سيف


----------



## انس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... أشكر اساتذتنا وجميع اخواني على المشاركات القيمة والتي تجمع معلومات رائعة وجديدة لمعظمنا... وانا من ناحيتي سوف اقدم بعض من خبرتي المتواضعة في هذه البرامج الشهيرة...
هناك بعض الاخطاء وبعض طرق لل modeling تسهل علينا العمل مع هذه البرامج وقد قمت باختبار كل المشاكل التي واجهتني او قمت بسؤال شركة CSI عنها لذلك اي مشكلة اضعها انصح بالاخوة تجربتها شخصيا وهذه المشاكل تتعلق باصدارات etabs 2013 & safe v12 ولا ادري ان تم حلها في الاصدارات الجديدة.
اول مشكلة : وهي عدم تعرف برنامج safe على الفتحات عند حساب ال punching shear:


في بعض المرات عند التصدير من etabs الى ال safe لا يستطيع ال safe التعرف على الفتحات المقريبة من الاعمدة في حساب punching shear ومع ذلك يتعرف عليها عند الامدة الاخرى... هنا الحل التقليدي ان نقوم بتعريف ال critical parameter يدويا عن طريق ال design options.
اما سبب المشكلة بعدما قمت بتجربة اكثر من مودل تبين ان الاعمدة التي نرسمها في etabs بزاوية لا يستطيع safe التعرف على الفتحات حولها فمثلا لو كان عندنا عمود مستطيل ونريد ان نرسمه بزاوية 90 لتحقيق الاتجاه المطلوب لن يتعرف ال safe على الفتحات حوله... حل المشكلة البسيط هو في برنامج السيف وهو القيام بحذف العمود من المودل واعادة رسمه بالاتجاه المطلوب دون استخدام الرسم بزاوية 90 وسوف يقوم باخذ الفتحات حول العمود.

بالتوفيق.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا مهندس [MENTION=996348]انس مصطفى[/MENTION] معلومة هامة جدا فلطالما واجهتني هذه المشكلة ..
هناك مشكلة شبيهة نوعا و هي عدم تعرف برنامج safe على اتجاهات ribbed slabs عند تصديرها من برنامج etabs و قد جربت أن أعرف البلاطات على etabs في الاتجاهين و لكن ذلك لم يحل المشكلة و نضطر لاعادة تغيير المحاور local axes مرة أخرى على برنامج safe هل لديك حل لذلك ؟
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2015)

و حقيقة لم أفهم هذه العبارة (هنا الحل التقليدي ان نقوم بتعريف ال critical parameter يدويا عن طريق ال design options.) ..
تحياتي


----------



## انس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ سيف الدين... اول شيء سوف اقوم يتوضيح العبارة المذكورة :
في بعض الحالات لحساب ال punching shear نكون ملزمين بان نعرف critical perimeter غير الذي يعرفه ال safe تلقائيا ... مثلا في حالة الفتحات التي لا تكون محسوبة في default perimeter نريد ال safe ان ياخذها في حساباته فكيف نقوم بذلك؟.. نقوم بذلك عن طريق اختيار النقطة فوق ال column ثم نذهب الى قائمة design ثم نختار punching shear overwrite ثم نعرف ال perimeter الذي نريد ال safe ان يحسب عليه ال punching>

بالنسبة لل ribbed slab قمت بعمل مودل تجريبي وعرفت اتجاه ال ribs هي local axis 1 وحصلت على نتائج ال moment على الكمرات كما هو متوقع 

وعندما قمت بعمل export على ال safe اعطاني نفس النتائج اي انني لم اتطر ان اغير local axis .. 
ارجو ان اكون فهمت سؤالك استاذ سيف الدين

بالتوفيق


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2015)

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي العزيز المهندس الرائع أنس مصطفى ..
لك جزيل الشكر على هذا التوضيح بخصوص حل مشكلة حساب القص الثاقب ..
أما ما قصدته بخصوص اتجاهات المحاور المحلية lOCAL AXES للبلاطة المعصبة فهو :
عند تصميم بلاطات معصبة من الطبيعي أن تجد بلاطات في اتجاه X و أخرى في اتجاه Y ..
عند تصدير السقف من برنامج ETABS الى برنامج SAFE يعطي البرنامج بعض رسائل الخطأ ثم نجد أن الأعصاب كلها في اتجاه واحد ..
و رغم أنني حاولت حل هذه المشكلة بتعريف نوعين من البلاطات احداهما في اتجاه X و الأخرى في اتجاه Y الا أن ذلك لم يحل المشكلة ..
مرفق مثال :
بعد التصدير من برنامج ETABS ..


http://www.up-00.com/
بعد تعديل المحاور المحلية ..


http://www.up-00.com/
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## انس مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ سيف الدين واشكرك جدا على هذا الاطراء الذي افخر به..
الان فهمت سؤالك جيدا ومعك حق 100%... عندما قمت بعمل اكثر من بلاطة بعدة اتجاهات وعمل export قام ال safe بجعل جميع البلاطات باتجاه واحد.
والصراحة ليس هناك حل مبدئيا الا بتغيير ال local axis داخل ال safe وسوف اقوم بالبحث عن حل لهذه المشكلة وتزويدك به ان شاء الله..

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## انس مصطفى (6 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. جمعة مباركة اخواني المهندسين.... سوف اكل شرح بعض المشاكل في الايتاب والسيف كما ذكرت سابقا..

مشكلة (2) : وجود ill-condition في foundation model in safe بدون سبب:


مرت علي كثيرا انني اقوم بعمل مودل لل foundation على السيف عن طريق export من ال etabs وعمل كل شيء بشكل صحيح 100% ومع ذلك يستمر البرنامج باعطاء ill-condition في ال analysis log file... ومع انني اعلم انها لا تؤثر شيئا على النتائج والتصميم الا ان الشركة التي تراجع المودل تطلب منا حل هذه المشكلة فما الحل؟.

بعد تجارب عديدة يجب مراعاة التالي عند ظهور هذه المشكلة:

أ) التاكد من ان المودل التي ظهرت فيه المشكلة موجود في مجلد (folder) لوحده لانه تبين لي ان البرنامج في بعض الحالات يعطي ill-condition في ال models التي تكون موجودة بنفس المجلد.

ب) التاكد من عمل البرنامج بشكل صحيح باغلاق البرنامج بشكل كامل وعمل restart للجهاز وقد نجح هذا الحل في بعض ال models.

ج) التاكد من نظافة ال model وعدم وجود اخطاء فعلية تؤدي الى ظهور هذه المشكلة.

بعدما جربت هذه الاشياء ولم تجدي نفعا بعثت ال model الى CSI Tech. Support ... ووجدت ان سبب المشكلة الرئيسي هو وجود احمال افقية من زلازل ورياح في النقاط التي تم عمل export لها من ال etabs وعدم وجود اي شيء بحيث يستطيع البرنامج فهم ان ال soil سوف يقوم بمنع حركة الاساسات افقيا.. لذلك كان الحل من شركة CSI ان اقوم بوضع restrains في اتجاهين ال X & Y على زوايا كل أساس في ال model ... وفعلا تم حل المشكلة واختفت ال ill-condition من ال model .

**نستطيع عمل restrain باختيار النقاط على زوايا الاساس .. ومن قائمة assign نختار restrain ونختار منع الحركة باتجاهي ال X & Y.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 نوفمبر 2015)

كثيرا ما كنت اضطر الى عمل restrain باتجاهي ال X & Y بسبب وجود نتائج غير منطقية في حالات القواعد الشريطية للحوائط الساندة في الاجهادات و التسليح خصوصا كما أنني كنت أحيانا استبدل ذلك باضافة Point springs كتمثيل اقرب للواقع و لكنني كنت أحتار في تحديد قيمته ..
لكن هذا كان اجتهادا مني و سعدت لأنك ذكرت [MENTION=996348]انس مصطفى[/MENTION] أن الدعم الفني للشركة أوصى بذلك ..
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 نوفمبر 2015)

من اسباب ظهور رسالة Ill condition عند التصدير من ETABS الى SAFE هو تمثيل الخطوط الوهمية في برنامج ETABS كخط بقطاع متناهي الصغر بدلا من استخدام الخط الوهمي None Line ..
تحياتي


----------



## انس مصطفى (6 نوفمبر 2015)

تماما استاذ سيف الدين عند وضع حمل خطي يجب استخدام خاصية none line دائما لتجنب وجود ill-condition ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انس مصطفى (12 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

مشكلة رقم (3) : مشكلة في ال analysis في برنامج ال SAFE اصدار 14.1.1 : 

بعد اكمالي لمشروع معين وتصميم جميع بلاطاته... اردت ان أجرب برنامج SAFE v14.1.1 لاجد الاختلافات التي فيه عن الاصدارات الاخرى... قمت بفتح ملف احدى البلاطات التي صممتها سابقا لعمل check على اصدار 14.1.1 وتفاجأت بكثير من الاشياء.

وجدت ان التسليح الذي تم وضعه غير كاف.. ووجدت مشاكل في ال punching shear وايضا هناك قيم عالية وغير منطقية بالنسبة لل one-way shear ... 
وعندما قمت باظهار ال moment diagram وجدت ان البرنامج يعطي moment في البلاطة مساوٍ تقريبا لل moment الموجود في الكمرة التي تسند البلاطة ... وهذا خطأ واضح في البرنامج... وينتج عنه قيم تسليح كبيرة للبلاطة... 
وبعد تجربة عدة models استنتجت ان هذا الاصدار فيه مشاكل في ال finite element analysis لذلك لم نسمح لاي احد باستخدامه في مكان العمل.

انصح اخواني باستخدام اصداري v12.3.2 or 14.0.0 فقط وتجنب استخدام اخر اصدار من برنامج ال SAFE.

بالتوفيق


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 نوفمبر 2015)

وددت أن ألخص أسلوب تقسيم الخلايا باستخدام برنامج ROBOT ..
يمكنك استخدام ROBOT في التقسيم حسب هذه الخطوات:
- Use REVIT structure to model your building. 
- Export it to ROBOT. 
- Run analysis (calculations). 
- Use Maps From results menu. 
- It is better to choose Soil reactions or any option (with FEM mesh). 
- Save as Dwg or Dxf file. 
- Export again to ETABS. 
تحياتي


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (15 نوفمبر 2015)

تحياتي للجميع... واشكركم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي تقدمونها.. والتي استفيد منها دائما

عودة الى مشاكل الايتابس

كان غالبا يطلعلي مشكله عندما اقوم بتقسيم البلاطات يدويا في الايتابس ... وبتكون في الاسقف اللي فيها نوعين من البلاطات متجاورين ( باطة مصمتة و بلاطة هولوبلوك في اتجاه واحد) وبيكون الخطا دائما في تقسيم البلاطة المصمتة.. وببحث عنها وبمسحها واعيد الحل مرة اخرى حتى يستقر النموذج بدون مشاكل

الى ان علمت من المهندس سيف ان الاصدار الجديد بيقسم البلاطات تلقائي وفعلا بطلت اقسمها يدوي والمشكلة اتحلت في كل النماذج حتى الان


بالنسبة لتكرار السقف في مبنى 3 ادوار لا يحتاج الى ديافرام

بعد ما ارسم سقف الدور الارضي واحله واتاكد من عدم وجود اخطاء ثم ابدا في تصميم الكمرات واغير قطاعاتها الى ان اتاكد من سلامة السقف ان شائيا.. اقوم بتكرار السقف مرتين... حيث اختار كل السقف ( كمرات و بلاطات) ومن قائمة edit اعمل تكرار في الدورين العلويين ( سقف الاول والثاني) بيتم النقل فعلا بالاحمال.. لكن بعض الكمرات بتتنقل بقكاع غير اللي في سقف الارضي.. تحديدا بينقلها بالقطاع اللي رسمتها بيه وليس القطاع اللي عدلته بعد تصميم الكمرة... يعني لو رسمتها 20*60 وبعد التصميم لقيتها غير امنه وخليتها 20*70... لما اجي اكرر السقف تتنقل 20*60

الى الان لم اجد لها حل


مشكله تانية... عملية تحرير العزوم او تصفير العزوم

هي ليست مشكله بقدر انها اختلاف وجهات نظر... انا بعد رسم السقف على الايتابس.. بعمل تصفير للعزوم m33 في الطرفين للكمرات بسيطة الارتكاز.. اما الكمرات المستمرة فبختار اول كمرة واعملها تصفير من جهة واحدة وكمان اخر كمرة بعملها تصفير من الجهة الاخرى.. من باب تقريب الحل للحل اليدوي... بعض الزملاء قاللي معملش اي تصفير لاي عزوم.. واترك العزوم كما هي... 
وحتى في البلاطات المصمته... بعرفها على ان سمكها (2سم ) فقط ... عشان البرنامج بيتعامل بجساءة القطاع وبيخليه يشيل حمل شوية وينقل حمل اقل للكمرة.. وبالتالي لما اخليه 2 سم فالحمل بيتنق للكمرة وتكون العزوم عليها اقرب للحل اليدوي... وبعض الزملاء قاللي الحل ده غير صحيح وشركة CSI لما شرحت حل البلاطة المصمتة عرفتها بسمكها الطبيعي من غير تخفيض

تحياتي للجميع واسف على الاطالة


----------



## انس مصطفى (16 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي ايمن:

1) اولا مشكلة التكرار (replicate) التي ذكرتها لم تواجهني من قبل... ولكن يجب ان اذكر انه مثلا لو عمل تكرار للارضي وتم التكرار بنجاح ثم غيرت ابعاد قطاع كمرة معينة في الارضي واردت تكرارها للدور الاول مثلا... عندها يجب حذف الكمرة من الدور الاول قبل عملية التكرار لان الايتاب في حالة تساوي ابعاد المقطع وطوله يعمل replace لذلك لن يظهر معك القطاع الجديد او المعدل.

2) لا مشكلة في تحرير العزوم من عدمه في رايي لانه في النهاية انت لا تضع حديد التسليح كما يطلبه الايتاب بالضبط وانما تزيده قليلا وبذلك تغطي الفرق بين تحرير العزوم من عدمه... 

3) اذا اردت نقل الحمل للكمرة لا تستعمل بلاطة مصمتة باي سماكة وانما يجب استعمال بلاطة من نوع membrane وبلك ينتقل كل الحمل للكمرة.. (نفس المبدأ نطبقه في حالة precast and post tension slabs ).

بالتوفيق


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (17 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال عند عمل الmesh اتوماتيك للمنشا ككل ( السقوف والجدران ) يمكن رؤية تفاصيل الmesh للسقوف بواسطة الview display option ولكن لا يظهر ال mesh للجدران هذه الحالة وهذه فقط في حالة عمل الميش الاوتوماتيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انس مصطفى (17 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي سردار..

لا تنسى ان ال Default meshing للجدران يعرفها الايتاب كالتالي:
"rectangular meshing for curved walls and no meshing for straight walls"
اي ان الجدران المستقيمة في حالة ال default لا يكون لها mesh لذلك لا يظهر عندك.


----------



## osamaabbasy (17 نوفمبر 2015)

التقسيم اليدوي للبلاطة بواسطة الايتابس هو افضل طرق التقسيم وهو كالآتي :
1- ينم عمل شبكة من خطوط متعامدة بخصائص none ليغطي البلاطةعلى مسافات من 1 إلى 2 متر
2نعمل edit mesh area-horizontal line ثم تعويض مافقد من البلاطة
3- يتم تحريك اقرب نقطة ناتجة عن التقسيم الى احداثيات كل عمود وذلك لربط البلاطة بالاعمدة وكذلك بالحوائط
4نمسح الخطوط المساعدة ذات الخاصية none


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 نوفمبر 2015)

هذا الموضوع قيم جدا ولابد من تثبيته...شكر وتحية لكل المهندسين المشاركين


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 نوفمبر 2015)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> تحياتي للجميع... واشكركم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي تقدمونها.. والتي استفيد منها دائما
> 
> عودة الى مشاكل الايتابس
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لتغيير قطاع العناصر بين الأدوار المتشابهة فهناك ميزة العمل على جميع الأدوار All floors أو الأدوار المتشابهة Similar floors و عند ذلك سيتم التغيير في جميع الأدوار المطلوبة ..
أما بخصوص البلاطات فيتم تمثيلها Shell element و يمكن تمثيلها Membrane عند تصميم الكمرات فقط لتعطي نتائج أقرب للحل اليدوي بدلا من خفض سمكها الى 2 سم ..
تحياتي


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (17 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لك اخي انس مصطفى على سعة الاجابة وبارك الله فيك ولكن هل يعني ذلك ضرورة عمل الmesh بالطريقة اليدوية حيث ان الميش ضرورى لغرض ربط الجدار وخاصة في الجدران الطويلة لاهطاء نتائج دقيقة او في حالة تغير طول الجدار خلال الطوابق


----------



## انس مصطفى (17 نوفمبر 2015)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي انس مصطفى على سعة الاجابة وبارك الله فيك ولكن هل يعني ذلك ضرورة عمل الmesh بالطريقة اليدوية حيث ان الميش ضرورى لغرض ربط الجدار وخاصة في الجدران الطويلة لاهطاء نتائج دقيقة او في حالة تغير طول الجدار خلال الطوابق


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي سردار.... يجب ان تعلم التالي عن الايتاب:

1) عمل MESH او عدم عمله على الايتاب لا يؤثر على نتائج تصميم ال Shear walls .. وايضا لا يؤثر على قيمة ال base shear ولا على behavior المنشـأ... نحن نعمل mesh بشكل اساسي لكي يظهر عندك ال wall عند عمل تصدير له على برنامج ال SAFE بشكل نقاط مثسمة لكل متر مثلا... وهذا عند تصميم الاساسات.

2) لعمل MESH للجدران اختر جميع الجدران ثم من قائمة assign اختر shell ثم اختر wall auto mesh options ... ثم من الخيارات اختر auto rectangular mesh وادخل حجم ال mesh 1 متر مثلا.

بالتوفيق


----------



## parasismic (17 نوفمبر 2015)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> تحياتي للجميع... واشكركم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي تقدمونها.. والتي استفيد منها دائما
> 
> عودة الى مشاكل الايتابس
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم
استبدال قطاع عوض قطاع آخر عند التصميم هو فقط لمعرفة درجة كفاءة العنصر وليس الغرض منه توصيف القطاع بشكل نهائي في النموذج. لذا يلزمك أن تعيد توصيف القطاعات التي سبق وأن تعرفت على درجة كفاءتها (عند التصميم الأولي) وذلك من قائمة Assign وتعيد التحليل و التصميم وبذلك تكون قد تخلصت من هذه المشكلة.

*


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (18 نوفمبر 2015)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر الجميع على الاجابات ولكن تبقى المشكلة عندى, حيث لدى (shearwall) طوله في الطابق الارضى 6m وفي الطابق الاول 4m وكما نعرف في خواص finite element انها ترتبط بنقاط بالاركان فقط حسب قواعد الfinite element لذلك لاترتبط ال(shearwall) في الطابق الارضى مع ( shearwall) في الطابق الاول الا من نقطة واحدة فقط وقد قارنت النتيجة بدون عمل ال mesh للجدران وطريقة اخرى بتقسيم الجدار في الطابق الارضى وطوله 6 متر الى جزئين احدهما 4متر والاخر متران حتى ترتبط element للجدارين بنقطان بصورة افضل فكانت النتائج مضبوطة , كما اننى عندي سؤال اخر عند عمل ال mesh للجدران بالطريقة التي ذكرتموها ولكن ظهرت مشكلة صعوبة جعل الmesh للسقوف ترتبط بصورة صحيحة مع الmesh للجدران , واسف للازعاج مع الشكر


----------



## mhdhamood (18 نوفمبر 2015)

مرحبا....أود أن ألخص لكم خبرتي المتواضعه في نقطتين :
أنا اشتغلت على برنامج الايتابس النسخات الحديثة 2013 و 2015 و ما يميز شغلي ان المشروع معقد في الشكل فكان النتاج كالتالي:
1. البرنامج غير ناجح في الرسم اليدوي meshing حيث أنه يعطي عدة أخطاء أن المساحات متقاربه.
2.مشكلته في auto mesh أنه احيانا كثيرة لا يستطيع تشغيل modal analsis بوجود p delta analysis و ذلك ناجم عن أخطاء عددية لأنه التقسيم للبلاطة اوتوماتيكي (فأنت و حظك) 
أنا شخصيا جربت عدة تجارب حتى تمكنت في يومين من التجارب من حل مشكلة modal analysis .


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (18 نوفمبر 2015)

mhdhamood قال:


> مرحبا....أود أن ألخص لكم خبرتي المتواضعه في نقطتين :
> أنا اشتغلت على برنامج الايتابس النسخات الحديثة 2013 و 2015 و ما يميز شغلي ان المشروع معقد في الشكل فكان النتاج كالتالي:
> 1. البرنامج غير ناجح في الرسم اليدوي meshing حيث أنه يعطي عدة أخطاء أن المساحات متقاربه.
> 2.مشكلته في auto mesh أنه احيانا كثيرة لا يستطيع تشغيل modal analsis بوجود p delta analysis و ذلك ناجم عن أخطاء عددية لأنه التقسيم للبلاطة اوتوماتيكي (فأنت و حظك)
> أنا شخصيا جربت عدة تجارب حتى تمكنت في يومين من التجارب من حل مشكلة modal analysis .



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اتفق معك, البرنامج يحتاج الى الكثير من التطوير, ومشكلة تقسيم البلاطات ابرزها+ مشكلة تراكم الاحمال الناتج من الحساب المتكرر للصبة Slab فوق الجسور Beams وكم ستتضاعف كحمل ينتقل الى الاعمدة في حال الابنية البرجية العالية...علما ان مثل هذه المشاكل قد تم تلافيها بشكل كامل في برامج اقل شهرة بكثير..,لكن من يمتلك الاداة الاعلانية والدعائية مثل الامريكان. في المرفقات صورة من حاسوبي لبرنامج idecad التركي, ارجو امعان النظر في التقسيمات ودقتها في نقل العزوم, علما ان البرنامج يقوم بها بشكل آالي مع اعطاء خيار للتحكم بأبعاد التقيسمة الصغيرة (حاليا الـ Defult للبرنامج 25x25 سم).
تقبل تحياتي
***​


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (18 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم حل مشكله تقسيم البلاطات فى الايتابس اننا نرسم الmesh فى الاتوكاد و او برنامج الرام ونصدرها للايتابس وبتكون سهله قوى ومش بتضيع الوقت


----------



## kiloNewton (21 نوفمبر 2015)

انس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> 
> مشكلة رقم (3) : مشكلة في ال analysis في برنامج ال SAFE اصدار 14.1.1 :
> 
> ...



مرحبا اخي هل راسلت الشركة بهذا الموضوع?
على تجربتي اخر اصدار سيف مافيه مشاكل ياريت تشاركنا المشاكل التي واجهتها


----------



## kiloNewton (21 نوفمبر 2015)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> بعد ما ارسم سقف الدور الارضي واحله واتاكد من عدم وجود اخطاء ثم ابدا في تصميم الكمرات واغير قطاعاتها الى ان اتاكد من سلامة السقف ان شائيا.. اقوم بتكرار السقف مرتين... حيث اختار كل السقف ( كمرات و بلاطات) ومن قائمة edit اعمل تكرار في الدورين العلويين ( سقف الاول والثاني) بيتم النقل فعلا بالاحمال.. لكن بعض الكمرات بتتنقل بقكاع غير اللي في سقف الارضي.. تحديدا بينقلها بالقطاع اللي رسمتها بيه وليس القطاع اللي عدلته بعد تصميم الكمرة... يعني لو رسمتها 20*60 وبعد التصميم لقيتها غير امنه وخليتها 20*70... لما اجي اكرر السقف تتنقل 20*60
> 
> الى الان لم اجد لها حل


Try this after you chose the safe section and before you unlock the model
Design>concrete frame>Reset Design overwrites


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لك يا مهندسين على المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## eng_shawkat (21 نوفمبر 2015)

بالنسبه لموضوع ال meshing في الايتابس .. افضل واسرع طريقه للتقسيم هي التقسيم اليدوي علي الايتابس عن طريق ال grids و خطوط العمل .


----------



## انس مصطفى (22 نوفمبر 2015)

kiloNewton قال:


> مرحبا اخي هل راسلت الشركة بهذا الموضوع?
> على تجربتي اخر اصدار سيف مافيه مشاكل ياريت تشاركنا المشاكل التي واجهتها



السلام عليكم اخي كيلو نيوتن:

لم اكن املك الوقت لسؤال الشركة عن هذه القيم غير المنطقية... وليس هناك داع للسؤال انه يوجد خطأ ام لا عندما يكون الخطأ واضحا امامي.. جرب عمل عدة models وقارن بين الاصدارات المختلفة.. ويمكن ان تكون المشاكل غير واضحة في حالة الحمل الخفيف او البحور الصغيرة او عدم وجود تعقيد في المودل.. وفي النهاية الخيار يرجع لك في استخدام او عدم استخدام البرنامج.

بالتوفيق.


----------



## انس مصطفى (22 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

ارى من المشاركات ان معظم المشاركات تركز على مشكلة ال meshing في ال etabs ... صحيح ان البرنامج لا يجري عملية التقسيم مثل برنامج ال Robot مثلا... لكن من الخطأ ان نقول ان البرنامج فاشل من هذه الناحية... برنامج ال ETABS من اشهر برامج التصميم واكثرها تسهيلا للمستخدم .. بالنسبة لل Meshing انا من ناحيتي في جميع المشاريع اقوم بعمل automatic meshing بحجم 1x1 م ... ومشاكل ال meshing تظهر معي اكثر شيء عند وجود فتحات في البلاطة .. ونستطيع حلها ببساطة بتحريك الفتحة مسافات قليلة حتى ينتظم ال mesh او يمكن تقسيم البلاطة بحجم 0.5x0.5 م لتكون النتائج ادق ... 

مثلا في الحالة كما في الصورة  من يرى الصورة يقول ان هناك مشكلة في ال mesh ولكن حلها بكل بساطة ان يتم ازاحة الفتحة الى اليسار بمقدار قليل فينتظم ال mesh.

ال model يحتاج الى وقت حتى نستطيع التاكد انه يعمل بشكل صحيح ولا يجب الاعتماد على البرنامج بشكل كلي في حل جميع المشاكل.

ومن ناحية ان البرنامج لا يعمل modal case او P-Delta analysis فهذه المشكلة لم تواجهني مطلقا... يمكن ان يكون الخلل من الجهاز او من نسخة البرنامج او خطأ في ال modeling وليس من الضروري ان يكون البرنامج نفسه هو المشكلة.

بالتوفيق


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (22 نوفمبر 2015)

انس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> 
> ارى من المشاركات ان معظم المشاركات تركز على مشكلة ال meshing في ال etabs ... *صحيح ان البرنامج لا يجري عملية التقسيم مثل برنامج ال Robot مثلا... لكن من الخطأ ان نقول ان البرنامج فاشل من هذه الناحية...* برنامج ال ETABS من اشهر برامج التصميم واكثرها تسهيلا للمستخدم .. بالنسبة لل Meshing انا من ناحيتي في جميع المشاريع اقوم بعمل automatic meshing بحجم 1x1 م ...* ومشاكل ال meshing تظهر معي اكثر شيء عند وجود فتحات في البلاطة* .. ونستطيع حلها ببساطة بتحريك الفتحة مسافات قليلة حتى ينتظم ال mesh او يمكن تقسيم البلاطة بحجم 0.5x0.5 م لتكون النتائج ادق ...
> 
> ...


*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم م @انس مصطفى, عندما ننتقد جزئية معينة في برنامج معين, فأننا بالتأكيد, لا نجهل حقه او نظلمه, وهذا من النقد البناء والمفروض الشركة المنتجة تلتفت لمثل الامور التي تزعج المستخدم وتتسبب بظهور رسائل خطأ واحيانا تؤثر على النتائج, بينما برامج اخرى كثير تجاوزت هذه الجزئية والمشاكل المصحبة لها (ارجو الاطلاع على الصورة المرفقة), هذا اولا.
**


*​*ثانيا, اغلب الامور المتعلقة بالتحليل, سواء للقوى الشاقولية او الافقية, من اختيار عدد المود No. of modes الى مساهمة اجزاء من الاحمال الميتة او الحية في تأثير الـ P-Dalta او حتى حساب استقرار الابراج ضد الـ Over turn moment, وحتى مقدار الهبوط المقبول Allawable Deflection حسب الكود المعتمد, وايضا عملية المعايرة بين التحليل الستاتيكي والدياميكي, اقول كل هذه الامور روتينية, وعملية الادخال تأخذ وقتا اضافيا, ويمكن برمجتها لتكون بقيم جاهزة افتراضية Defualt مع امكانية لتعدبلها من قبل امستخدم (هذا ليس تمنياً, هناك برامج تفعل ذلك فعلا). نعم نستخدم البرنامج ولكن اظهار بعض نواقصه لا تعني التخلي عنه. واكرر ان ماكنة الدعاية الامريكية, ممكن ان تبيعنا التراب على انه ذهب, ومن دون ان نشعر, واكثر من ذلك نشعر بالسعادة.
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## انس مصطفى (22 نوفمبر 2015)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي مثنى..
اتفق معك في جميع ما قلته ويستطيع الجميع عمل النقد البناء فهو المفتاح للتطور ... وليس هناك برنامج كامل يستطيع عمل كل شيء فبالنهاية الذين صنعو البرنامج هم بشر مثلنا.. انا فقط اردت ان انبه ان مشكلة ال meshing هي ليست بهذا الحجم الكبير ومعك حق ان الشركة تستطيع الانتباه لهذه النقطة ومعالجتها لكنها ليست مشكلة لا نستطيع حلها بمختلف الطرق التي نعرفها. ومن ناحيتي مثلا وجدت ان برنامج الروبوت يسمح بمدخلات وخيارات اكثر من الايتاب ولكن المشكلة اننا نحتاج الى وقت ليس بالقصير للسيطرة على البرنامج واخطاءه.

تقبل تقديري.


----------



## ABDOUDJ (24 نوفمبر 2015)

Merci


----------



## mhdhamood (25 نوفمبر 2015)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا اتفق معك, البرنامج يحتاج الى الكثير من التطوير, ومشكلة تقسيم البلاطات ابرزها+ مشكلة تراكم الاحمال الناتج من الحساب المتكرر للصبة Slab فوق الجسور Beams وكم ستتضاعف كحمل ينتقل الى الاعمدة في حال الابنية البرجية العالية...علما ان مثل هذه المشاكل قد تم تلافيها بشكل كامل في برامج اقل شهرة بكثير..,لكن من يمتلك الاداة الاعلانية والدعائية مثل الامريكان. في المرفقات صورة من حاسوبي لبرنامج idecad التركي, ارجو امعان النظر في التقسيمات ودقتها في نقل العزوم, علما ان البرنامج يقوم بها بشكل آالي مع اعطاء خيار للتحكم بأبعاد التقيسمة الصغيرة (حاليا الـ Defult للبرنامج 25x25 سم).
> تقبل تحياتي
> **مشاهدة المرفق 110681*​



أشكرك جزيلا و عليكم السلام يا باشا ... نعم كلامك صحيح


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 نوفمبر 2015)

من الملاحظ أنه عند حساب الترخيم طويل المدى long term deflection فان النتائج تتأثر كثير عند ادخال قيمة الشبكة السفلية و العلوية من خلال قائمة cracking analysis options سواء quick tension rebar specifications أو من minimum reinforcing ratios فهل يمكن الاعتماد على ذلك ؟
تحياتي


----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
هذا مثال يوضح الفرق فى النتائح كل طريقة على حدى
تم عمل نموذج لطابق متكررمعقد بعض الشىء فى بناية عن طريق برنامج ال
Revit Structural 2016​













​


----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

2- تم تصدير النموذج الى برنامج 
Robot Structural
مع عمل ال
Meshing


----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

3- التصدير الى 
Auto cad 
مع عمل بعض التعديلات للتصدير الى الايتابس


----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

4- تصدير من الاتوكاد الى الايتابس


----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## التوأم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

الان يوجد لدينا ثلاث نماذج 
1-from revit to robot
2-from revit to etabs
3-from robot to autocad to etabs
ان شاء الله المرة القادمة سوف نستعرض النتائج من كل نموذح على حدى وعلى اساس ذلك سوف نتوصل الى مميزات وعيوب كل طريقة​


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (29 نوفمبر 2015)

السادة الزملاء اصحاب الخبرة : لو عندنا سقف نظامة الانشائى بلاطة + كمرات والسقف للدور الواحد يحتوى حوالى 1000 كمرة او اكثر بعد الانتهاء من التحليل والتصميم للسقف ما هى افضل واسرع طريقة لوضع حديد التسليح لنماذج الكمرات 
انا اقوم بطباعة المسقط الافقى للسقف بعد عمل التصميم على برنامج الايتابس واظهار تسليح الكمرات - ثم اقوم باختيار الكمرات المتقاربة فى التسليح واختيار نموذج لها بشكل يدوى على الورقة ثم عمل Schedule of beams ولكن هذة الطريقة تاخذ وقت وجهد كبير وخاصة بالمشاريع الكبيرة 

يا ريت الاخوة اصحاب الخبرات يفيدونا بطريقة سريعة وسهلة لاختيار حديد التسليح لنماذج الكمرات من الايتابس وذلك لعمل Schedule of beams
بشكل سريع


----------



## kiloNewton (30 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل اخي التوأم 
اذا امكن ان نقارنها مع نموذج يتم عمل الميش فيه بالايتاب اتوماتيك ميش
اذا وضعت الكاد\ للمسقط ممكن اعمله


----------



## mostafoz (1 ديسمبر 2015)

سؤال لاهل الخبره 
عند حساب Story drift check 
الكود UBC 97 يتم عمل مودل elastic وتطبيق شك الدرفت عليه 
..السؤال هل شيك الدرفت في الكود المصري يتم علي مودل elastic يعني قطاعات غير مشرخة ...


----------



## mossab khaled (6 ديسمبر 2015)

اللي انا اعرفه
اني كده كده بتعمل المودل عادي بالموديفايرز بكل الكلام ده عادي القطاعات هتشرخ وكل حاجه 
لكن معنى (ELASTIC) يعني النتائج جايه من طيف التجاوب المرن (تحليل استاتيكي)(مش تحليل ديناميكي)
عشان كده الكود المصري قالك 
الدريفت اللي جي من التحليل الاستاتيكي ده لازم اعدله
هفترض ان الدريفت بتاع التحليل الاستاتيكي ds
عشان اجيب الدريفت الــ inelastic و اللي هقارنه بالقيم اللي في الكود 
هقول d=0.7*R*ds
وهيقارن بـالقيم اللي في الكود


انا مازلت مبتدأ حيث اني خريج 2015 
فارجو مراجعه هذا الكلام من الاخوة المهندسين ذوي الخبره لتصحيح الخطأ وشكرا


نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## mossab khaled (6 ديسمبر 2015)

اريد انا احصل على اقصى قيمه للازاحه في هذا الدور 
كيف يعطي البرنامج قيمه خاطئه ؟؟
ام اني انا المخطئ 
ارجو الافاده من ذوي الخبره؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 ديسمبر 2015)

سمعت خبر جيد أثناء سيمنار مع الأستاذ حبيب الله مدير شركة سي أس آى أثناء النقاش معه حول مشاكل الميش اللانهائية مع الإيتابس
فوعد وقال بأن النسخة الجديدة من الإيتابس 2016 سيتم عمل تعديلات جذرية وهامة لتفادى مشكلات الميش
وغالبا سيطرح هذا الإصدار ب يناير 2016
نتمنى أن يكون هذا الإصدار الجيد قد تغلب على هذه المشكلات فصراحة لا يليق ببرنامج مثل الإيتابس أن يظل إلى اليوم مثل هذه الثغرات التى تفقد الكثير من الوقت فى أمور برأى هى غير إنشائية بالمرة ...
لكن نقدر الجهد والتعب للمبرمجين العاملين بهذه الشركة العريقة

تحياتى لكم جميعا زملائي الأعزاء وأعتذر لكم عن عدم متابعتى الموضوع وتحديثه أولا بأولا ...
دمتم جميعا فى حفظ الله

تحياتى


----------



## mossab khaled (10 ديسمبر 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سمعت خبر جيد أثناء سيمنار مع الأستاذ حبيب الله مدير شركة سي أس آى أثناء النقاش معه حول مشاكل الميش اللانهائية مع الإيتابس
> فوعد وقال بأن النسخة الجديدة من الإيتابس 2016 سيتم عمل تعديلات جذرية وهامة لتفادى مشكلات الميش
> وغالبا سيطرح هذا الإصدار ب يناير 2016
> نتمنى أن يكون هذا الإصدار الجيد قد تغلب على هذه المشكلات فصراحة لا يليق ببرنامج مثل الإيتابس أن يظل إلى اليوم مثل هذه الثغرات التى تفقد الكثير من الوقت فى أمور برأى هى غير إنشائية بالمرة ...
> ...





اريد انا احصل على اقصى قيمه للازاحه في هذا الدور 
كيف يعطي البرنامج قيمه خاطئه ؟؟
ام اني انا المخطئ 
ارجو الافاده من ذوي الخبره؟

Untitled.jpgUntitled.jpgUntitled.jpg

هل هذه المشكله لها علاقه بالميش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 ديسمبر 2015)

mossab khaled قال:


> اريد انا احصل على اقصى قيمه للازاحه في هذا الدور
> كيف يعطي البرنامج قيمه خاطئه ؟؟
> ام اني انا المخطئ
> ارجو الافاده من ذوي الخبره؟
> ...


السلام عليكم
- لا اظن يوجد مشاكل في برنامج ايتاب
الذي يتم بموجبه تصميم ناطحات السحاب والأبراج العالية
فمعظم المشاكل تعود الى المصمم من قلة الخبرة في استعمال البرنامج
او خطأ في النمذجة او القراءة فهذا شيئ عادي ويحصل مع كبار خبراء
البرنامج
- ما جاء في حساب الانتقال من قوة الزلازل QX
فهو صحيح والنمذجة صحية لكن الوحدة هي المتر
X=0,112m =11.2 cm
القيمة صحيحة
تحياتي


----------



## mossab khaled (12 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - لا اظن يوجد مشاكل في برنامج ايتاب
> الذي يتم بموجبه تصميم ناطحات السحاب والأبراج العالية
> فمعظم المشاكل تعود الى المصمم من قلة الخبرة في استعمال البرنامج
> ...





دكتور اشكرك على ردك 
وانا من اشد المعجبين بحضرتك واستفيد دائما من مشاركات حضرتك القيمه والمفيده للمبتدئين امثالي شكرا جزيلا 
لكن ما قصدته انا من السؤال السابق 
ليس في قيمة 0.112 متر 
بل في انها قيمه اكبر من القيمه التي زعم الايتابس انها الاكبر في story max/avg displacements
والموضحه في الصورة 0.111 متر 
برأيك اين المشكله 
شكرا جزيلا وعذرا لاني اثقلت على حضرتك


----------



## kiloNewton (13 ديسمبر 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سمعت خبر جيد أثناء سيمنار مع الأستاذ حبيب الله مدير شركة سي أس آى أثناء النقاش معه حول مشاكل الميش اللانهائية مع الإيتابس
> فوعد وقال بأن النسخة الجديدة من الإيتابس 2016 سيتم عمل تعديلات جذرية وهامة لتفادى مشكلات الميش
> وغالبا سيطرح هذا الإصدار ب يناير 2016
> نتمنى أن يكون هذا الإصدار الجيد قد تغلب على هذه المشكلات فصراحة لا يليق ببرنامج مثل الإيتابس أن يظل إلى اليوم مثل هذه الثغرات التى تفقد الكثير من الوقت فى أمور برأى هى غير إنشائية بالمرة ...
> ...



انا بانتظار ايتابس ٢٠١٦ 
بالاضافة لما ذكرتم فالشركة وعدت ان تعمل على دمج برامج سيف في ايتابس وهذا سيختصر الكثير من الوقت و المجهود واكيد ان ذلك كان ممكنا ولكن يبدو الشركة اخرته لاسباب تجارية ولننتظر ونرى هل تفي الشركة بوعدها بالتطويرات الموثرة


----------



## انس مصطفى (13 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي mossab khaled ... تود ان انوه عن شيء:

- اولا قيمة الازاحة العظمى 0.111 m متفقين على انها قيمة منطقية كما ذكر استاذنا الدكتور يوسف.
- ثانيا قيمة ال average لا نحسبها لنقران ال max بها... وانما نحسبها لمعرفة اذا كان يوجد في المنشأ torsional irregularity ام لا... وبما ان ال ratio < 1.2 اذن لا يوجد عندك torsional irregularity ... اما اذا اردت عرض ال drift ratio لتقارن المسموح من ال كود.. فاذهب ال show tables ... ثم analysis ... ثم results ... ثم displacement ... ثم story drift. كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.


----------



## mossab khaled (13 ديسمبر 2015)

انس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي mossab khaled ... تود ان انوه عن شيء:
> 
> - اولا قيمة الازاحة العظمى 0.111 m متفقين على انها قيمة منطقية كما ذكر استاذنا الدكتور يوسف.
> - ثانيا قيمة ال average لا نحسبها لنقران ال max بها... وانما نحسبها لمعرفة اذا كان يوجد في المنشأ torsional irregularity ام لا... وبما ان ال ratio < 1.2 اذن لا يوجد عندك torsional irregularity ... اما اذا اردت عرض ال drift ratio لتقارن المسموح من ال كود.. فاذهب ال show tables ... ثم analysis ... ثم results ... ثم displacement ... ثم story drift. كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل 
اولا اشكرك على تفاعلك ورغبتك في مساعدتي فجزاك الله خيرا 
اخي المهندس انس
انا لا اقارن 
بالــ Avg
بل اقارن بالذي يزعم البرنامج انه الــ max كما بالصورة 
اكيد ان برنامج الايتابس لن يخطأ في ذلك 
لكن مالا افهمه هو 
كيف يعطي البرنامج قيمه ويقول انها ال max رغم ان النقطه الموضحه باللون الاصفر على الديفرام تعطي قيمة اعلى للازاحه والتي ظهرت عندما نقرت بالزر الايمن عليها

شكرا واسف للازعاج


----------



## zeeko (13 ديسمبر 2015)

mossab khaled قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الفاضل
> اولا اشكرك على تفاعلك ورغبتك في مساعدتي فجزاك الله خيرا
> اخي المهندس انس
> ...



لعل البرنامج اخذ في الحسبان فقط النقاط التي تعبر عن الدايفرام و قارن فيما بينها فقط.


----------



## asd salim (13 ديسمبر 2015)

*thanks*​


----------



## mossab khaled (13 ديسمبر 2015)

zeeko قال:


> لعل البرنامج اخذ في الحسبان فقط النقاط التي تعبر عن الدايفرام و قارن فيما بينها فقط.



الديفرام تم عمله من قائمة joint اي ان كل النقاط في السقف يفترض انها مربوطه بالديفرام

آسف لاني مزعج لكنها الرغبه في التعلم من اساتذتنا الكبار اهل الخبره والعلم والسبق


----------



## zeeko (15 ديسمبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> يمكن الاعتماد على برنامج روبوت في اضافة الكمرات الخارجية لاضافة الحمل الخطي للواجهات حيث توجد أحد طبقات الرسم التي تمثل خطوط تتبع تقسيم الخلايا لذلك يمكن ببذل بعض الجهد مسح الخطوط الداخلية و الحفاظ على الخطوط الخارجية و التي يمكن وضع الحمل عليها بدون رسائل تحذير نظر لدقتها ..
> تحياتي



بارك الله فيك مهندس [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]
هل تقصد أن يتم رسم الكمرات في برنامج ال robot حتى يتم عمل الميش على حدود الكمرات (مرور الكمرات على أضلع الميش) ؟ و اعادة رسم الكمرات في الايتابس؟ 
لقد حاولت عمل ذلك سابقا و لكن كانت تظهر لي مشاكل lost accuracy . في أخر الامر قمت بعمل الميش بال robot دون رسم الكمرات. ثم قمت برسم الكمرات ببرنامج الايتابس دون التقيد بمرور الكمرة على أضلع كل ميش. أي أعتمدت على ال auto line constrain لنقل الحمل من البلاطه الى الكمرة و كان ذلك أسهل و خالي من ال warnings.


----------



## zeeko (15 ديسمبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> من اسباب ظهور رسالة Ill condition عند التصدير من ETABS الى SAFE هو تمثيل الخطوط الوهمية في برنامج ETABS كخط بقطاع متناهي الصغر بدلا من استخدام الخط الوهمي None Line ..
> تحياتي



المشكلة التي تواجهني دائما أن خطوط ال none line تعمل warnings خصوصا اذا ال p-delta شغال و لذلك باستعيض عنها بكمرات صغيرة !


----------



## zeeko (15 ديسمبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بالنسبة لتغيير قطاع العناصر بين الأدوار المتشابهة فهناك ميزة العمل على جميع الأدوار All floors أو الأدوار المتشابهة Similar floors و عند ذلك سيتم التغيير في جميع الأدوار المطلوبة ..
> أما بخصوص البلاطات فيتم تمثيلها Shell element و يمكن تمثيلها Membrane عند تصميم الكمرات فقط لتعطي نتائج أقرب للحل اليدوي بدلا من خفض سمكها الى 2 سم ..
> تحياتي



بارك الله فيكم و لكن اذا كان المبنى غير منتظم فقط لاحظة ان استخدام membrane لا يقوم بتوزيع الاحمال على الكمرات بالشكل المعقول! هل تقصد تحول البلاطه المقسمة (meshed) و تحويلها الى membrane ? اي يجب عمل mesh و استخدام membrane? 

ايضا ارى بعض من المهندسين يعتمدون على النتائج بدون ازالة تاثير البلاطه في سحب العزوم من الكمرات فبتالي يقل تسليح الكمرات. و البعض الاخر يستخدم طرق مختلفة كزيادة جساءة الكمرة لضمان أخذ كامل حصتها من العزوم. ما هو الرأي الأرجح في نظركم ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 ديسمبر 2015)

zeeko قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس
> [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]
> هل تقصد أن يتم رسم الكمرات في برنامج ال robot حتى يتم عمل الميش على حدود الكمرات (مرور الكمرات على أضلع الميش) ؟ و اعادة رسم الكمرات في الايتابس؟
> لقد حاولت عمل ذلك سابقا و لكن كانت تظهر لي مشاكل lost accuracy . في أخر الامر قمت بعمل الميش بال robot دون رسم الكمرات. ثم قمت برسم الكمرات ببرنامج الايتابس دون التقيد بمرور الكمرة على أضلع كل ميش. أي أعتمدت على ال auto line constrain لنقل الحمل من البلاطه الى الكمرة و كان ذلك أسهل و خالي من ال warnings.



بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس [MENTION=79098]zeeko[/MENTION]..
لا لا أقصد ذلك ..
حيث أن برنامج ROBOT يقوم برسم خطوط على حدود تقسيمات الخلايا Meshes و بالتالي يمكن مسحها جميعا ما عدا الخطوط على المحيط الخارجي حيث يتم تعريفها None line و ااضافة الأحمال عليها و عادة لا تعطي أي تحذيرات ..
تحياتي


----------



## zeeko (15 ديسمبر 2015)

سؤال في عمل mesh عن طريق ال robot
من المعلوم أن برنامج ال robot لديه خاصية ليست فقط في اختيار مقاس ال mesh و لكن ايضا في شكلها. ما هي أفضل setting بتستخدموها لعمل الميش عن طريق برنامج ال robot ?

أيضا ال mesh عن طريق برنامج ram concept واجهتني فيه مشكلة و هي أن جزء كبير من ال mesh على شكل مثلث. بينما يفضل استخدام الشكل المربع حسب المانيول الخاص بالايتابس. هل هناك setting في مكان ما في برنامج ال ram للتحكم في شكل mesh ?


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 ديسمبر 2015)

zeeko قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و لكن اذا كان المبنى غير منتظم فقط لاحظة ان استخدام membrane لا يقوم بتوزيع الاحمال على الكمرات بالشكل المعقول! هل تقصد تحول البلاطه المقسمة (meshed) و تحويلها الى membrane ? اي يجب عمل mesh و استخدام membrane?
> 
> ايضا ارى بعض من المهندسين يعتمدون على النتائج بدون ازالة تاثير البلاطه في سحب العزوم من الكمرات فبتالي يقل تسليح الكمرات. و البعض الاخر يستخدم طرق مختلفة كزيادة جساءة الكمرة لضمان أخذ كامل حصتها من العزوم. ما هو الرأي الأرجح في نظركم ؟



لا علاقة لما تطرقت اليه من تعريف البلاطات ك Membrane عند تصميم الكمرات و تقسيم الخلايا Meshing فبالتأكيد لا يتم تقسيم الباطات من هذا النوع و لكن يمكن تطوير موديل مستقل لهذا الغرض ..
تحياتي


----------



## التوأم (16 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
أعتذر عن التأخر وذلك للانشغال وايضا النماذج الثلاث اخذت وقت اكبر من المتوقع
سوف نقوم اليوم بمقارنة نتائج لبناية G+12
1-FROM ROBOT TO AUTO CAD TO ETABS 
2-FROM AUTO CAD TO ETABS
أولا تم تثبيت المدخلات فى النماذج من نوع المادة والقطاعات 
احمال الزلازال


----------



## التوأم (16 ديسمبر 2015)

1-FROM ROBOT TO AUTOCAD TO ETABS
الموديل بعد تصدير من برنامج الروبوت الى الاتوكاد




لموديل من الاتوكاد الى الايتابس


----------



## التوأم (16 ديسمبر 2015)

سوف نستعرض النتائج 
أولاً الازاحة 
UZ=16.80 mm




ان شاء الله سوف استعراض باقى النتائج غدا ان شاء الله بسبب وجود مشكلة فى رفع الصور وشكرا​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 ديسمبر 2015)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=122885]التوأم[/MENTION] ..
بداية أشكرك على الجهد الكبير الذي بذلته ..
ثم هل ترى أنه من المناسب أن تبدأ بأسلوبك المميز في العرض في شرح خطوات العمل from robot to auto cad to etabs قيب مقارنة النتائج حيث أن مشكلة تقسيم البلاطات الغير منتظمة هي المشكلة الأولى التي تواجه الزملاء ؟
و نطمع أن تسجل هذا الشرح كفيديو ..
مع خالص الشكر و التقدير ..


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم مهندس @ *سيف الدين مرزوق*
أعتقد ان لا اجيد الشرح بواسطة الفيديو ولكن الان سوف نكمل إجاد الفرق بين النمذجة بستخدام الروبوت والايتابس فى المستقبل ان شاء الله نتحدث بتفصيل عن النمذجة بستخدام الروبوت


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

سوف نستعرض النتائج 
أولاً الازاحة 
UZ=16.80 mm
​


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

UX=24.20 mm









​


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

UY=35 mm








​


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

أذا نتائج النموذج الذى تم عمل ال(meshing) بستخدام برنامج ال(Robot) 
FROM ROBOT TO AUTOCAD TO ETABS
كانت كالتالى
Uz=16.80 mm
Ux=24.20 mm
Uy=35.00 mm​


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

النموذج الثانى
FROM AUTO CAD TO ETABS
إعداد الموديل داخل الاتوكاد للتصدير الى الاتباس


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

3D Model


----------



## التوأم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

سوف نستعرض النتائج 
أولاً الازاحة 
UZ=17.10 mm









​


----------



## التوأم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

UX=24.40 mm


----------



## التوأم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

UY=36 mm


----------



## التوأم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

الان حان الوقت للمقارنة فى حالة التحليل Linear 




من المقارنة السابقة نجد ان الفرق لا يزيد من 2.86 % وهذا الفرق ضئيل جدا 
فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله سوف نبدء فى المقارنة فى التحليل Nonlinear ​


----------



## mostafoz (20 ديسمبر 2015)

mossab khaled قال:


> اللي انا اعرفه
> اني كده كده بتعمل المودل عادي بالموديفايرز بكل الكلام ده عادي القطاعات هتشرخ وكل حاجه
> لكن معنى (ELASTIC) يعني النتائج جايه من طيف التجاوب المرن (تحليل استاتيكي)(مش تحليل ديناميكي)
> عشان كده الكود المصري قالك
> ...


الكلام ده مضبوط يعنى ..اضرب قيم نتائج الازاحات فى .7*R 
يعني مثلا فى 3.5 مره متهيئلى حتكون قيم كبيره ومش حتسيف ...
mecheil.edwar 
mecheil.edwar

mecheil.edwar

​


----------



## zeeko (21 ديسمبر 2015)

التوأم قال:


> الان حان الوقت للمقارنة فى حالة التحليل Linear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك مهندس التوأم على هذه المشاركات المتميزة.
أتمنى معرفة حجم ال lost accuracy من ال last analysis log بعد استخدام ال standered solver
أرجوا ارفق ل log لكلى النموذجين. و ذلك لنشعر أكتر بالفروقات.


----------



## التوأم (23 ديسمبر 2015)

zeeko قال:


> أشكرك مهندس التوأم على هذه المشاركات المتميزة.
> أتمنى معرفة حجم ال lost accuracy من ال last analysis log بعد استخدام ال standered solver
> أرجوا ارفق ل log لكلى النموذجين. و ذلك لنشعر أكتر بالفروقات.


السلام عليكم
مرفق الموديل
1-Etabs Meshing
2-Robot Meshing
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1T42VSNYba/Static_Model.html
وأى ملحوظة واقتراح أنا حاضر وشكرأ


----------



## mhdmans (24 ديسمبر 2015)

متابع


----------



## quty (27 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن ترفع الملفات علي الميديافاير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يناير 2016)

mostafoz قال:


> الكلام ده مضبوط يعنى ..اضرب قيم نتائج الازاحات فى .7*R
> يعني مثلا فى 3.5 مره متهيئلى حتكون قيم كبيره ومش حتسيف ...
> mecheil.edwar
> mecheil.edwar
> ...



هو الكود بيقول فرق الإزاحة بين الطابق والطابق الذي يليه بالتالى لا داعي لضرب النتائج فى 
0.7R
الإيتابس بعطيك جدول فيه فرق الإزاحات بنقارنها مع القيمة 0.02

الأيتابس 2015 تحصل على هذه النتائج مباشرة كالتالى
Display>Tables>Results>Displacement>story Drift

أننا نستخدم الإزاحة اللاخطية لو هناك فاصل زلزالى بين مبنيين
فى هذه الحالة نحسب الإزاحة الاولى = 0.7 * الإزاحة المرنة * المعامل أر
الإزاحة الثانية = 0.7 * الإزاحة المرنة فى المعامل أر

الفاصل الزلزالي يجب أن لا يقل عن الجذر التربيعى( لمربع االإزاحة الأولى + مربع الإزاحة الثانية)


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 يناير 2016)

@*mecheil.edwar*

في المشاركة السابقة

هل هذه العبارة صحيحة

"
هو الكود بيقول فرق الإزاحة بين الطابق والطابق الذي يليه بالتالى لا داعي لضرب النتائج فى 0.7R
الإيتابس بعطيك جدول فيه فرق الإزاحات بنقارنها مع القيمة 0.02"؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2016)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> @*mecheil.edwar*
> 
> في المشاركة السابقة
> 
> ...



مهندس أسامة 
بداية أسمح لى أن أشكرك على المتابعة وعلى تعليقكم الرائع 
أتفق معك فى التعليق ومشاركتى السابقة بها خطأ يحتاج للتصحيح 
يجب أن نقارن الدريفت بما قيمته = 0.02 مقسوما على 0.7 r

الفكرة التى أريد أن أوضحها هى كالتالى

الدريفت = إنزياح الطابق اللاخطى للطابق - الإنزياح الخطى للطابق الذى يليه مقسوما على إرتفاع الطابق

وبالتالى :
الدريفت = ( الإنزياح الخطى للطابق - الإنزياح الخطى للطابق الذي يليه ) مضروبا فى المعامل 0.7 آر مقسوما على إرتفاع الطابق 

الإيتابس مباشرة يعطيك قمية الدريفت هذا والذي يساوى = ( الإنزياح الخطى للطابق - الإنزياح الخطى للطابق الذي يليه ) مقسوما على إرتفاع الطابق

بالتالى لا داعي لعمل حسابات للدريفت فقط كل ما هنالك هو مقارنة نتائج الدريفت مع القيمة 0.02 ولكن بعد قسمتها على القيمة 0.7 آر

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكرى لك على هذه الملاحظة
وأعتذر لكل الزملاء عن هذا الخطأ 


تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## haysam1717 (10 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس أسامة
> بداية أسمح لى أن أشكرك على المتابعة وعلى تعليقكم الرائع
> أتفق معك فى التعليق ومشاركتى السابقة بها خطأ يحتاج للتصحيح
> يجب أن نقارن الدريفت بما قيمته = 0.02 مقسوما على 0.7 r
> ...




السلام عليكم جميعا
]define frame section in etabs 2015 time dependant parameter ( national size of section )
لو سمحت لو حد يقولي ايه ده ومدي تاثيره علي التصميم في حاله اختيار auto or none
واذا بدخل رقم علي اي اساس
ولكم الشكر


----------



## haysam1717 (11 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
( Define frame section in Etabs 2015 time dependent parameters ( notional size of section )
لو سمحت حد يقولي ايه ده ومدي تاثيره علي التصميم في حاله اختيار Auto or None
واذا ادخلت رقم علي اي اساس احدد الرقم
ولكم الشكر​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 يناير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ( Define frame section in Etabs 2015 time dependent parameters ( notional size of section )
> لو سمحت حد يقولي ايه ده ومدي تاثيره علي التصميم في حاله اختيار Auto or None
> واذا ادخلت رقم علي اي اساس احدد الرقم
> ولكم الشكر​



ليس لها اي تأثير علي التصميم 

وهي خاصة بحسابات time dependent مثل creep & shrinkage


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (13 يناير 2016)

التوأم قال:


> النموذج الثانى
> FROM AUTO CAD TO ETABS
> إعداد الموديل داخل الاتوكاد للتصدير الى الاتباس



لو سمحت ياباشمهندس لى سؤالين :-
1-كيف نحسب Ax =Torsional amplification factor فى حالتنا هذه لان شكل البلان غير منتظم ؟

2-هل لما ابدا اشتغل على المعمارى اخذه كما هو ولا الف المساقط على زاويه معينه افضل 
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يناير 2016)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> لو سمحت ياباشمهندس لى سؤالين :-
> 1-كيف نحسب Ax =Torsional amplification factor فى حالتنا هذه لان شكل البلان غير منتظم ؟
> 
> 2-هل لما ابدا اشتغل على المعمارى اخذه كما هو ولا الف المساقط على زاويه معينه افضل
> شكرا مسبقا



the X axis and Y axis in Etabs Model Should Be Matching With X & Y Of Shear Walls
So You need to rotate the arch layout by Approximate 35 Degrees with Clock with rotation

يجب عليك تدوير الرسمة بزاوية تقريبا 35 درجة مع عقارب الساعة حتى يكون محور أكس ومحور واى موازيان لحوائط القص


----------



## haysam1717 (13 يناير 2016)

شكرا م/ اسامه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (13 يناير 2016)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> لو سمحت ياباشمهندس لى سؤالين :-
> 1-كيف نحسب Ax =Torsional amplification factor فى حالتنا هذه لان شكل البلان غير منتظم ؟
> 
> 2-هل لما ابدا اشتغل على المعمارى اخذه كما هو ولا الف المساقط على زاويه معينه افضل
> شكرا مسبقا



السلام عليكم
لكن كيف الحصول على الزاوية ؟ انا في الحقيقة استعين ببرنامج اخر للاحدد المحاور الرئيسية للبنايات التي تكون بهذه الاشكال فمثلا هناك POKON ,General :Section Pro تملا X,Y التي تحصل عليها من الاتابس للكثير من النقاط حتى يتكون لديك الشكل المطلوب الامر يتطلب وقت ومن Properties يعطيك المحاور الرئيسية والزاوية , انا في الحقيقة استخدم برنامج اخر SOCOTEC يشبه كتير بروكون وسهل الاستعمال ولا يحتاج للغة لانو بالفرنسية لكن لاتهتم للحصول على خصائص الشكل لا تستدعي لغة ان شئت وضعته لك هنا لاني صارلي زمان ماستخدمة بروكون لهذا الغرض هذا والله اعلم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> the X axis and Y axis in Etabs Model Should Be Matching With X & Y Of Shear Walls
> So You need to rotate the arch layout by Approximate 35 Degrees with Clock with rotation
> 
> يجب عليك تدوير الرسمة بزاوية تقريبا 35 درجة مع عقارب الساعة حتى يكون محور أكس ومحور واى موازيان لحوائط القص



أستكمالا لهذا الموضوع 
يجب أن يكون أتجاه تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأتجاه أضعف جساءة للبناء
أقل جساءة للبناء فى حال حوائط القص المتعامدة سيكون هو نفس أتجاه التعامد لهذه الحوائط 

لكن هناك أشكال غير منتظمة فى هذه الحالة يجب تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه 
فمثلا هناك أبراج على شكل مثلث أو شكل نجمة نجد أن هناك حوائط قص فى جال تدوير أتجاه تأثير القوة الزلزالية ستفشل بعض الحوائط 

وبالتالى هنا يجب تدوير محاور تأثير الحمولة الزلزالية أو يجب الأخذ بعين الأعتبار أكثر من حمولة زلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه ولا يجب الأكتفاء فقط بحمولة بأتجاه أكس وأخرى بأتجاه واي

علي سبيل المثال لو نظرنا لبرج خليفة المسقط الأفقي له عبارة عن ثلاث أضلاع متلاقية بالمنتصف الزاوية بينهم 120 درجة 
هنا كل ضلع من هذه الإضلاع يجب النظر أليه بأعتبار بأى أتجاه للحمولة الزلزالية سيكون لها أكبر تأثير على هذه الأضلاع

لكن هذه حالات خاصة جدا وقليلة الحدوث

ومعظم الأبراج تكون ذات حوائط قص متعامدة أما الحالات الخاصة فيجب الإنتباه لذلك

حاولت سريعا التأشير على هذه النقطة الهامة
ننتظر أيضا رأى زملائنا وأساتذتنا الأفاضل توضيح هذه النقطة الهامة
ندعو كل من الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة 
م سيف الدين مرزوق
م محمد أبو مريم
م محمود الصقار
وكل الزملاء الأفاضل لمشاركتنا الرأى والتوضيح حول هذه النقطة الهامة

تحياتى وشكرى لكم جميعا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 يناير 2016)

كان هناك اجتهادا للمهندس القدير [MENTION=460098]أسامه نواره[/MENTION] حول هذه النقطة و هي ايجاد المحاور major axis & minor axis و التي يوجد عندها أقصى عزوم ذاتي للمبنى و بالتالي تدوير المنشأ بحيث تكون قوة الزلزال في الاتجاهين X,Y على نفس اتجاه هذه المحاور و للمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على هذه الصفحة مشاركة رقم 186 ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350252-19.html
مع خالص تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أستكمالا لهذا الموضوع يجب أن يكون أتجاه تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأتجاه أضعف جساءة للبناءأقل جساءة للبناء فى حال حوائط القص المتعامدة سيكون هو نفس أتجاه التعامد لهذه الحوائط لكن هناك أشكال غير منتظمة فى هذه الحالة يجب تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه فمثلا هناك أبراج على شكل مثلث أو شكل نجمة نجد أن هناك حوائط قص فى جال تدوير أتجاه تأثير القوة الزلزالية ستفشل بعض الحوائط وبالتالى هنا يجب تدوير محاور تأثير الحمولة الزلزالية أو يجب الأخذ بعين الأعتبار أكثر من حمولة زلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه ولا يجب الأكتفاء فقط بحمولة بأتجاه أكس وأخرى بأتجاه وايعلي سبيل المثال لو نظرنا لبرج خليفة المسقط الأفقي له عبارة عن ثلاث أضلاع متلاقية بالمنتصف الزاوية بينهم 120 درجة هنا كل ضلع من هذه الإضلاع يجب النظر أليه بأعتبار بأى أتجاه للحمولة الزلزالية سيكون لها أكبر تأثير على هذه الأضلاعلكن هذه حالات خاصة جدا وقليلة الحدوثومعظم الأبراج تكون ذات حوائط قص متعامدة أما الحالات الخاصة فيجب الإنتباه لذلكحاولت سريعا التأشير على هذه النقطة الهامةننتظر أيضا رأى زملائنا وأساتذتنا الأفاضل توضيح هذه النقطة الهامةندعو كل من الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة م سيف الدين مرزوقم محمد أبو مريمم محمود الصقاروكل الزملاء الأفاضل لمشاركتنا الرأى والتوضيح حول هذه النقطة الهامةتحياتى وشكرى لكم جميعا


السلام عليكم
(لكن هناك أشكال غير منتظمة فى هذه الحالة يجب تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه)
 - يجب الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي
في حال تواجد اشكال او واجهات مائلة
حيث هي احدى حالات عدم الانتظام في المسقط الأفقي
وتطبيق قوة الزلازل في الاتجاهين بنفس الوقت
- حيث يضاف 
الى المركبة u1 اتجاه المحور x
مركبة u2 اتجاه المحورy اتجاه =30% مركبة u1
تحياتي


----------



## عبدالله رضوان (14 يناير 2016)

كل الشكر الى المهندسين الافاضل على طرح مثل هذه المواضيع الهامة
بالنسبة لاتجاه تطبيق القوى الزلزالية فان ذلك يتعلق بالكود المعتمد لحساب هذه القوى والتصنيف الزلزالي للمنطقة وعدم انتظام المبنى
بالنسبة للكود asce 7-05 نصت الفقرة 12.5 المتعلقة باتجاه تطبيق القوى الزلزالية على مايلي:
1-بالنسبة للتصنيف الزلزالي b يكتفى بتطبيق القوى باتجاهين متعامدين (سواء كان المبنى منتظم او غير منتظم).
2-بالنسبة للتصنيف الزلزالي c بالنسبة للمباني التي لاتحوي عدم انتظام افقي (من النوع رقم 5 حسب الجدول 12.3.1)فانها تعامل نفس معاملة التصنيف الزلزالي b اما المباني التي تحوي عامل الانتظام المذكور عندها يتطلب الكود استخدام احدى الطريقتين اللتين ذكرهما الدكتور يوسف لكن بالاكتفاء بالتحليل الستاتيكي(لايتطلب الكود المذكور التحليل الديناميكي سواء كان المبنى منتظم اوغير منتظم الا للمناطق ذات الشدة الزلزالية الاعلى من c).


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 يناير 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> (لكن هناك أشكال غير منتظمة فى هذه الحالة يجب تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأكثر من أتجاه)
> - يجب الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي
> في حال تواجد اشكال او واجهات مائلة
> ...


يتبع

- في حال عدم تواجد حالات عدم انتظام في المسقط وهذا مستبعد
وحالة جدار او عامود مائل
- يمكن اسقاط الجدار على المستوي المتعامد
وتمثيله بجدارين ثم إيجاد محصلة القوى
- ويمكن مباشرة عمل موديفاير وتصعيد صلابة الانعطاف
او تصعيد قوى القص يمقدار زاوية ميل الجدار
تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن استخدام Pad في prokon كالتالي قد حاولت اخذ مثال فلم اجد سوى هذا 
المخطط عملت دورة كاملة للشكل ثم حفظته في dxf








ثم فتح Prokon cad and deteling نختار Pad وبعدها file :Read dxf/dwg 










لم استطع اكمال المثال لا يريد تحميل باقي الصور


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 يناير 2016)

يتم بعدها عمل select لكل ارقام X and Y ثم فتح General ,prosection ثم نسخ هذه الارقام في input كما في الصور 












اعتقد ان هذه طريقة سهلة .


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (16 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أستكمالا لهذا الموضوع
> يجب أن يكون أتجاه تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية بأتجاه أضعف جساءة للبناء
> أقل جساءة للبناء فى حال حوائط القص المتعامدة سيكون هو نفس أتجاه التعامد لهذه الحوائط
> 
> ...


اشكرك م mecheil.edwar على الاجابه الوافيه بس حضرتك ركزت على حوائط القص فقط هل ده على اعتبار ان الزلازل يتم مقاومتها بحوائط القص فقط طيب فين مقاومة الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطه وما هو الموقف اذا كانت الاعمده هى الاخرى مائله او غير منتظمه الشكل ؟؟
وحضرتك السؤال الثانى بتاع Ax محدش جاوبنى عليه ارجو الاجابه عليه اذا امكن وخصوصا من الزملاء والدكاتره الافاضل واذكر هنا المعلم الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف بارك الله فيه وفى علمه الغذير والمهندسه فاطمه وكذلك المهندس سيف بارك الله فيهما


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2016)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> يتم بعدها عمل select لكل ارقام X and Y ثم فتح General ,prosection ثم نسخ هذه الارقام في input كما في الصور
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك على هذه الروح الطيبة فى مشاركة لاخرين النفع والتعلم وأسمح لي أن أحييك على ذلك

ولكن ربما لا داعى لكل هذا العناء فهنالك طريقة سهلة جدا ومباشرة بأستخدام الأتوكاد

والخطوات كالتالى 
أولا :نقوم برسم حوائط القص فى المسقط الأفقي كمجموعة خطوط

ثانيا : نقوم بأختيار خطوط كل حائط قص وتحويلها إلى region
Draw>Region

ثالثا : نكتب الأمر Massproperty
فسيظهر لنا الأتوكاد جساءة العناصر كلها التى تم أختيارها 
مرة حول محور أكس ومحور واي ومرة أخرى سيظهر لنا الأتوكاد جساءة العناصر حول البرانسبال أكسيس وهى أقل جساءة لحوائط القص
وبالتالى الأتوكاد يستطيع أن يخبرنا بزاوية وأقل جساءة لحوائط القص
تابعوا معى بعض مخرجات الأتوكاد ربما تكون نافعة
Command: L LINE
Specify first point:
Specify next point or [Undo]:
Specify next point or [Undo]:
Specify next point or [Close/Undo]:
Specify next point or [Close/Undo]:
Specify next point or [Close/Undo]:
Command: REGION


Select objects: Specify opposite corner: 4 found


Select objects:


1 loop extracted.




1 Region created.

-----------------------------

See the result

---------------- REGIONS ----------------


Area: 223247.5758
Perimeter: 2113.9186
Bounding box: X: 2328.1800 -- 2620.1515
Y: 356.9670 -- 1131.9423
Centroid: X: 2473.5068
Y: 749.6084
Moments of inertia: X: 1.3633E+11
Y: 1.3675E+12
Product of inertia: XY: 4.1399E+11
Radii of gyration: X: 781.4417
Y: 2474.9423
Principal moments and X-Y directions about centroid:
I: 1585501822.0012 along [0.0061 1.0000]
J: 10881051195.9080 along [-1.0000 0.0061]

نقطة أخيرة أريد ان أوضحها وهى أننا نقوم بحساب جساءة العناصر الرأسية ( حوائط القص والأعمدة) وليس البلاطة الخرسانية 

وردا على الزميل أنس مصطفى بخصوص الفريمات 
يمكن حل الفريم فى مستوى ومعرفة مقدار جساءته تقريبا وبالتالى بشكل أو باخر يمكن أستنتاج المحاور الأساسية لهذه الفريمات 

نقطة أخيرة لحساب المعامل Ax

Say min drift at floor 3 = 1 cm
max drift at floor 3 = 6 cm

So Average drift at story 3 = (6 -1 )/2= 2.5 cm
then Ax = (Max drift/1.2 Avr Drift)^2


Ax = (6/(2.5 * 1.2))^2 


Ax= 4


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 يناير 2016)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=1097248]medeaing[/MENTION] ..
أرجو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (16 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وردا على الزميل أنس مصطفى بخصوص الفريمات
> يمكن حل الفريم فى مستوى ومعرفة مقدار جساءته تقريبا وبالتالى بشكل أو باخر يمكن أستنتاج المحاور الأساسية لهذه الفريمات
> 
> نقطة أخيرة لحساب المعامل Ax
> ...


اشكرك يا م mecheil.edwar على ردك واجابتك ولكن اسمحلى فى موضوع Ax ماذا افعل واختار اى نقطه للسقف والسقف اصلا غير منتظم ارجو الا تنزعج من اسئلتى الكثيره


----------



## haysam1717 (16 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم اريد ان اعرف في حالة عمل (export from etabs to safe ) مع الاحمال الجانبيه رياح وزلازل بنعمل distortion columns and walls ولكن كيف اختار الاحمال
هل اختار
All load cases with (dead and live) or wind and seismic only 
or I should make two model one with D+L only to design for deflection and moments 
and another one for W+S to check if the mesh and reinforcement is safe for lateral loads or not
هل هذا صحيح ولا المفروض اعمل حاجه تانيه
ولكم الشكر جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2016)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> اشكرك يا م mecheil.edwar على ردك واجابتك ولكن اسمحلى فى موضوع Ax ماذا افعل واختار اى نقطه للسقف والسقف اصلا غير منتظم ارجو الا تنزعج من اسئلتى الكثيره



أهلا بك ولا إزعج إطلاقا

كل ما عليك هو الذهاب لجدول الإيتابس للحصول على 

Max Drift/Average Drift Ratio

وسيوفر عليك الإيتابس كل هذا المجهود



Display>Tables>Results>Displacemnt
Diaphragm Max/Av Displacemnt

كل ما عليك هو قسمة هذه النتائج على القيمة 1.2 وإيجاد الناتج تربيع بذلك تكون حصلت على المعامل آيه أكس تربيع


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك على هذه الروح الطيبة فى مشاركة لاخرين النفع والتعلم وأسمح لي أن أحييك على ذلك
> 
> ولكن ربما لا داعى لكل هذا العناء فهنالك طريقة سهلة جدا ومباشرة بأستخدام الأتوكاد
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ,في الحقيقة ربما لم افهم الموضوع بالعادة عندما يكون المبنى مربع نوجه قوة زلزارية موازية للمحور X and Y التي يتواجد بها الحوائط والاعمدة وان حاولت ان تعطي اي اتجاه مثلا cos alph او غير وهذا للقوة الزلزالية التي لا نعرف من اي اتجاه تحدث ان حاولت ان تحسبها من اي زاوية اخرى فتبقى تللك الموازية للمحور هي critical لكن عند ما يكون مبني بشكل مثلا V اكيد الحوائط والاعمدة تكون بنفس اتجاه شكل المبنى وتاخذ شكل هذا المبنى وعليه عندما نبحث عن المحور الجديد حتى ندرس البنا ية بالقيم critical فيما كان اتجاه الزلزال موازي للمحور الرئيس الجديد وليس موازي لمحور Global لانه لن يكون سوى اسقاط للقوة الحقيقية 
نحن نشتغل على محور Global في الاشكال العادية لانه نفسة الرئيسي لكن في اي حالة علينا ان نشتغل على محاور رئيسية , هناك من ياخذ الزاوية ويشتغل بها في تحويل القوة الزلزالية دون تدوير البناية , واذا نضرنا الى mass participation افي حال محور Global لن تستطيع ترجمة النتيجة ,لا ادري ان كنت فهمتني وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يناير 2016)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,في الحقيقة ربما لم افهم الموضوع بالعادة عندما يكون المبنى مربع نوجه قوة زلزارية موازية للمحور X and Y التي يتواجد بها الحوائط والاعمدة وان حاولت ان تعطي اي اتجاه مثلا cos alph او غير وهذا للقوة الزلزالية التي لا نعرف من اي اتجاه تحدث ان حاولت ان تحسبها من اي زاوية اخرى فتبقى تللك الموازية للمحور هي critical لكن عند ما يكون مبني بشكل مثلا V اكيد الحوائط والاعمدة تكون بنفس اتجاه شكل المبنى وتاخذ شكل هذا المبنى وعليه عندما نبحث عن المحور الجديد حتى ندرس البنا ية بالقيم critical فيما كان اتجاه الزلزال موازي للمحور الرئيس الجديد وليس موازي لمحور Global لانه لن يكون سوى اسقاط للقوة الحقيقية
> نحن نشتغل على محور Global في الاشكال العادية لانه نفسة الرئيسي لكن في اي حالة علينا ان نشتغل على محاور رئيسية , هناك من ياخذ الزاوية ويشتغل بها في تحويل القوة الزلزالية دون تدوير البناية , واذا نضرنا الى mass participation افي حال محور Global لن تستطيع ترجمة النتيجة ,لا ادري ان كنت فهمتني وشكرا



بداية جزيل الشكر على التعليق والمتابعة 
هنالك أكثر من نقطة بالتعليق جديرة بالمناقشة والبحث 

النقطة الأولى:
هى اننا لا نعرف بأى زاية ستضرب الموجة الزلزالية البناء وهذا صحيح مئة بالمئة
بالتالى هنا وجوب دراسة الموجة الزلزالية عند أضعف نقطة بالبناء وهى هنا المحاور التى تعطى أقل جساءة للبناء
وحتى نبسط الموضوع أكثر لنفرض أننا لدينا كور عبارة عن 5متر ب 5 متر وسماكة جميع جدرانه هى 20 سم مثلا
لو رسمنا المسقط الأفقي لهذا الكور وقمنا بالتأثير عليه بقوة 100 طن موازية لأحد أضلاعه ثم مرة أخرى قمنا بتدوير زاوية التأثير بنفس قيمة القوة ب 45 درجة سنجد أن القوة الأولى قبل تدويرها هى التى أعطت تأثير أكبر على الضلعين الموازيين للقوة لأنه ببساطة ضلعى اكور سيتأثران بقوة قيمتها 50 طن تقريبا

بينما فى الحالة الثانية لو قمنا بتحليل مركبتى القوة سنجد أن ضلعى الكور ستأثران بما قيمته 50 مقسوما على جذر 2 = 35.2

إنها نفس فكرة تدوير محاور البناء فكرة بسيطة يمكن أن توضح ما نريد أن نشير إليه 
أضاف د يوسف الجزء الخاص بال يو بى سي وهو زيادة المركبة بالأتجاه الاخر ما قيمته 30 % وهنا حاول الكود تدارك هذه المشكلة عن طريق تأمين قيمة إضافية تساهم فى تخفيض ذلك التأثير نتيجة لتحليل مركبة القوة الزلزالية بالأتجاه الأضعف 
لذلك معظم حالات عدم نظامية المسقط الأفقي تتطلب تلك الزيادة 30% 

فهناك إذن فكرة التأثير بالاتجاه الضعيف وهناك شرط الكود بزيادة المركبة الأخرى للحمولة الزلزالية وكليهما يتجهان لنفس الفكرة

النقطة الثانية والملاحظة الرائعة هى أنماط الإهتزاز وال كتلة البناء:
وهذا هو الجميل فى علم الديناميك فالمبدأ الأساسي فى علم الديناميك لأنماط الإهتزاز أن تلك ظاهرة أو خاصية أو طبيعة للمادة أو للمنشأ هنا محل النقاش
فسوء تم تدوير المحاور أو لم يتم سنجد أن أنماط الإهتزاز للمنشأ ستبقى كما هى لن تتأثر 
وبالتالى التأثير فقط ليس على أنماط الإهتزاز وأنما فقط على مقدار الجهود التى ستتولد على عناصر المنشأ نتيجة القوى الزلزالية

أرجو أن أكون فهمت السؤال بشكل صحيح 
وتابعى أيضا تعليق وتوضيح بقية الزملاء وأساتذتنا الإجلاء فمنهم دائما العون والفائدة 
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يناير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم اريد ان اعرف في حالة عمل (export from etabs to safe ) مع الاحمال الجانبيه رياح وزلازل بنعمل distortion columns and walls ولكن كيف اختار الاحمال
> هل اختار
> All load cases with (dead and live) or wind and seismic only
> ...


يجب أن تقوم بإخراج جميع الحمولات والتصميم عليها 
لكن لديك حالات تراكب للإحمال لتصميم الخرسانة (الحمولات المصعدة) أو الألتميت 
وحالات هى ال working loads

وأعتذر لك عن تأخرى بالرد على سؤالك


----------



## haysam1717 (17 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> يجب أن تقوم بإخراج جميع الحمولات والتصميم عليها
> لكن لديك حالات تراكب للإحمال لتصميم الخرسانة (الحمولات المصعدة) أو الألتميت
> وحالات هى ال working loads
> 
> وأعتذر لك عن تأخرى بالرد على سؤالك


لا داعي للاعتذار مهندس ميشيل
انا اللي شاكر لك جدا لاهتمامك
بس لو حضرتك جربت تاخد جميع الاحمال بالطريقه العاديهexport floor loads only مش هتلاقي اي تاثير للاحمال الجانبيه قليل جدا يكاد يكون لا تاثير
و لكن لو عملت export loads with col wall distortionهتلاقي تاثير احمال الرياح او الزلازل واضح جدا
وتقدر تجرب ده في model صغير هتلاقي اختلاف كبير في قيمة العزوم
المشكله ان لو عملت distortion مبيخدش الاعمده كقطاع وبيطلع قيم عزوم كبيره جدا في حالة dead and live
ففكرت اعمل two model واحد بال dead and live لاصمم البلاطه عليه
وواحد wind and seismic only to check if the mesh and extra top and bottom are ok or not
ارجو انك تجرب و تقولي ايه رايك
شكرا لك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2016)

أرجو التعليق على هذا الموضوع فهو أيضا له صلة بمشكلات التقسيم 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565795.html#post3434159


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 يناير 2016)

في حالة وجود أعمدة Double height كحالة الميزانين كمثال هل يتم تعريف الديافرام بمنتصف الارتفاع أم لا ؟
بمعنى هل تشارك الأعمدة في مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية عند منتصف الارتفاع رغم عدم اتصالها بالبلاطة ؟
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## haysam1717 (19 يناير 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> في حالة وجود أعمدة Double height كحالة الميزانين كمثال هل يتم تعريف الديافرام بمنتصف الارتفاع أم لا ؟
> بمعنى هل تشارك الأعمدة في مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية عند منتصف الارتفاع رغم عدم اتصالها بالبلاطة ؟
> مع الشكر و التقدير



السلام عليكم 
مفيش diaphragm بدون بلاطه 
the diaphragm acts like the web in the I-beam and the shear walls and columns act like the 
flange 
موضوع الdouble height يخليك تشتغل dynamicفي حالة الزلازل ويزود ال moment في حالة الرياح
في الاخر الاحمال الجانبيه تنتقل عن طريق البلاطه للاعمده افقيا ومن الاعمده للقواعد راسيا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> في حالة وجود أعمدة Double height كحالة الميزانين كمثال هل يتم تعريف الديافرام بمنتصف الارتفاع أم لا ؟
> بمعنى هل تشارك الأعمدة في مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية عند منتصف الارتفاع رغم عدم اتصالها بالبلاطة ؟
> مع الشكر و التقدير



كل جزء من بلاطة متصل بأعمدة يجب تعريف ديافرام له
فلو لديك أعمدة عند طابق الميزانين متصلة ببعض الأعمدة وبقية الأعمدة غير متصلة بسقف الميزانين 
فستنتقل الحمولات من الديافرم للأعمدة المتصلة به فقط وسيتم حساب كتلة الميزانين بناء على حمولات الميزانين 

وحتى لو لديك طابق واحد به مجموعة بلاطات منفصلة فيجب عمل ديافرام منفصل لكل بلاطة فى نفس المستوى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> لا داعي للاعتذار مهندس ميشيل
> انا اللي شاكر لك جدا لاهتمامك
> بس لو حضرتك جربت تاخد جميع الاحمال بالطريقه العاديهexport floor loads only مش هتلاقي اي تاثير للاحمال الجانبيه قليل جدا يكاد يكون لا تاثير
> و لكن لو عملت export loads with col wall distortionهتلاقي تاثير احمال الرياح او الزلازل واضح جدا
> ...



سأجيبك لاحقا ومعذرة للتأخير


----------



## haysam1717 (19 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سأجيبك لاحقا ومعذرة للتأخير



وياريت يا مهندس ميشيل تحط في اعتبارك ان export floor loads only ينقل البلاطه بكامل ال
stiffness without any reduction
اما الحاله التانيه بينقل stiffness with 0.25 reduction as we assign in etabs

حقيقي انا محتار جدا في اني اوصل للطريقه اللي تخليني اصمم البلاطه مع الاخذ في الاعتبار كل حالات التحميل

انا شاكر لك جدا و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## التوأم (19 يناير 2016)

من هنا ممكن تدوير الاحمال فى اكثر من اتجاه حسب شكل المبنى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يناير 2016)

التوأم قال:


> من هنا ممكن تدوير الاحمال فى اكثر من اتجاه حسب شكل المبنى




السلام عليكم في مثالك الذي وضعت لا يستدعي الامر للبروكون اواي برنامج كان من الممكن ان تشتغل على الاوتوكاد ولا تتبع خطوات المعماري قد تقودك الى اخطاء انا لا افهم لماذا ادارا المعماري هاته البناية ؟ ربما لا تهمه المحاور لن يحسب عليها بينما نحن المهندسين تهمنا لذلك بكل بساطة تدير البناية في الاوتوكاد في الاول وتبعثها الى الاتابس حيث تكون حوائطك موازية لل y دون ان تضطر للتغير اتجاه الاحمال الافقية ليس الا .
انا اعطيت مثال عام في البروكون

بالنسبة ل Monsieur Michel كنت تحدثت عن Participation massique فمثلا اذا كانت لدية بناية structure موازية للمحورين X and Y يمكنني ان الاحظ نسبة الكتلة التي تشتغل سواء في اتجاه X or Y وسالاحظ ان كان توزيعي سليم وsymétrique 

يمكنني ملاحظته بطريقة 

start animation لكن ان كانت structure البناية مائلة وليست في نفس مصار المحاور ستظهر لك نسبة Ux and Uy متقاربتين وكان البناية تتجه في الاتجاه Diagonal للمحاور المهم انا يسعدني ان اتعلم منكم الطرق الصحيحة وخاصة السهلة , انا في الحقيقة كنت اود ان نناقش مع بعض موضوع نمذجة بالاخذ بعين الاعتبار interaction sol structure والانتقال من support fixed الى spring في التربة غير الصخرية ومدى تاثيره على النتائج لكن لا ادري ان كان الامر يهمكم او ان استطيع المتابعة شكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يناير 2016)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة ل Monsieur Michel كنت تحدثت عن Participation massique فمثلا اذا كانت لدية بناية structure موازية للمحورين X and Y يمكنني ان الاحظ نسبة الكتلة التي تشتغل سواء في اتجاه X or Y وسالاحظ ان كان توزيعي سليم وsymétrique
> مشاهدة المرفق 111460
> ...


أشكال المود أو أنماط المود للتحليل المودى هو الذي يحدد اَضعف جساءة للبناء ومنها يمكن تحديد المحاور الرئيسية للبناية والتي يكون عندها أضعف جساءة أقوى تشكلات تحدث تحت تأثير الموجة الزلزالية بأتجاه هذه المحاور 

وبالتالى للتحقق من مساهمات الكتل لتحيل ال response spectrum 
فهنالك أكثر من طريقة ولكن لو أردنا مثلا كما أشرتى بسؤالك لتحديد المحاور الرئيسية أو ما يعرف ب ال principal axes 
فيمكن بعد عمل التحليل المدى ومعرفة شكل المود الأول سيمكن بطريقة تقريبية تحديد زاوية دوران المبني 
بعد ذلك يمكن تدوير الموديل كاملا 

بالنسبة لموضوع التفاعل بين التربة والبناء 
عمليا وبناء على الكود الأمريكي يتم أعتبار الوصلة بين البناء والتربة كاملة الوثاقة
لكن هنالك الكثير من البرامج المتقدمة والمكاتب المتخصصة بمجال الجيوتكنيك تستطيع هذه البرامج بعمل نموذج للتربة عن طريق تمثيلها بعنصر 
سوليد إليمنت وتمثيل طبقات التربة وهكذا ووضع أحمال البناء ودراسة مدى تفاعل وتأثير هذه الحمولات على التربة


----------



## haysam1717 (4 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
هل المفروض ان (assign diaphragm ) حتي لو مفيش احمال جانبيه 
مع العلم ان نتائج عزوم الاعمده في حالة الاحمال الراسيه فقط تختلف بوجود ال diaphragm

​


----------



## rj.civileng (7 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
عند تحليل الابنية العالية ذات البدرومات في الايتابس كيف يمكن اخذ التاثير الصحيح للقوى التي تنشأ في البدروم بسبب الزلازل على الموديل بشكل كامل


----------



## أبو نادر (8 فبراير 2016)

سؤال لاخوة الافاضل 

كيف يمكن عرض الاحمال المكافئة المنقولة من البلاطات مثلا الى الكمرات على شكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفات في ايتابس 
اي اظهار الكمرات وعليها تلك الاحمال المنقولة من البلاطات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 فبراير 2016)

أبو نادر قال:


> سؤال لاخوة الافاضل
> 
> كيف يمكن عرض الاحمال المكافئة المنقولة من البلاطات مثلا الى الكمرات على شكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفات في ايتابس
> اي اظهار الكمرات وعليها تلك الاحمال المنقولة من البلاطات



يمكنك أستخدام شيل إليمنت بخاصية None
ومنها يتم أستخدمها لتوزيع الحمولات بالطريقة اليدوية على الفريمات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 فبراير 2016)

rj.civileng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عند تحليل الابنية العالية ذات البدرومات في الايتابس كيف يمكن اخذ التاثير الصحيح للقوى التي تنشأ في البدروم بسبب الزلازل على الموديل بشكل كامل


أثناء حساب حولات الزلازل بالطريقة الإستاتيكية يسألك الإيتابس الطوابق المراد تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية عليها فى تلك الحالة تبدء من البدروم وبالتالى يتم أخذ تأثير الزلازل على طوابق البدروم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 فبراير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل المفروض ان (assign diaphragm ) حتي لو مفيش احمال جانبيه
> مع العلم ان نتائج عزوم الاعمده في حالة الاحمال الراسيه فقط تختلف بوجود ال diaphragm
> 
> ​


إن ذلك يعتمد على نوع الديافرام المستخدم 
لو ديافرام مرن فنظريا لن يؤثر على نتائج الحمولات الرأسية
بينما لو الديافرام جاسئ بكل تأكيد سيكون له تأثير على سلك المنشأ ككل 

نوعية الديافرام تؤثر على سلوك المنشأ
نعرف ديافرام من عدمه له تأثير مباشر على حمولات الرياح


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 فبراير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> لا داعي للاعتذار مهندس ميشيل
> انا اللي شاكر لك جدا لاهتمامك
> بس لو حضرتك جربت تاخد جميع الاحمال بالطريقه العاديهexport floor loads only مش هتلاقي اي تاثير للاحمال الجانبيه قليل جدا يكاد يكون لا تاثير
> و لكن لو عملت export loads with col wall distortionهتلاقي تاثير احمال الرياح او الزلازل واضح جدا
> ...


حينما نستخدم with distorsion يكون تمثيل الموديل أقرب لموديل ال 3d لأنه يأخذ تأثير الإزاحات بصفة عامة على المنشأ ثلاثي الأبعاد كما هو مصدر من الإيتابس

بينما موديل الحمولات فقط يتم تصدير الحمولات مع أخذ تأثير جساءة ألأعمدة العلوية والسفلية للطابق

عادة أستخدم الطريقة الثانية ( الحمولات فقط)
أنتظر أيضا مشاركات بقية الزملاء م سيف الدين دكتور يوسف وكل الزملاء الاخرين الذين نستفيد دائما من علمهم وخبراتهم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 فبراير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> حينما نستخدم with distorsion يكون تمثيل الموديل أقرب لموديل ال 3d لأنه يأخذ تأثير الإزاحات بصفة عامة على المنشأ ثلاثي الأبعاد كما هو مصدر من الإيتابس
> 
> بينما موديل الحمولات فقط يتم تصدير الحمولات مع أخذ تأثير جساءة ألأعمدة العلوية والسفلية للطابق
> 
> ...


- يمكن الاطلاع على ما جاء في شرح تطبيق البرنامج


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 فبراير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لك دكتور يوسف على هذه المشاركة القيمة .. ما فهمته من خلال هذه المشاركة أنه للأخذ بعين الأعتبار تأثيرات حركة المنشأ بصفة عامة على البلاطة وخاصة compatibility displacement

فيجب استخدام الخيار الثالث 

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكري لكم على هذا الإيضاح الهام


----------



## haysam1717 (17 فبراير 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - يمكن الاطلاع على ما جاء في شرح تطبيق البرنامج



السلام عليكم 
المشكله يا دكتور ان الحالة الثالثه لا تاخذ قطاع العود و الحوائط في الحل و بكده بتعطي نتائج كبيره خصوصا لو في احمال زلازل

انا جربت مره export loads only وبعد كده عملت delete للاعمده و الحوائط و حطيت مكنها support اعطتني نفس نتائج distortion وجربت العكس export distortion وبعد كده ارسم الاعمده في ال safe لقيت نفس نتائج الfloor loads only

حقيقي انا محتار جدا و مش عارف اعمل ايه
لجئت لطريقه تانيه اني اعمل two model اصمم علي floor loads only و اشيك الاحمال الجانبيه علي distortion او علي الايتاب
بس مش عارف اللي انا بعمله ده كافي او غير كافي
شكرا لك وللمهندس ميشيل و للجميع


----------



## haysam1717 (17 فبراير 2016)

أبو نادر قال:


> سؤال لاخوة الافاضل
> 
> كيف يمكن عرض الاحمال المكافئة المنقولة من البلاطات مثلا الى الكمرات على شكل مثلثات واشباه منحرفات في ايتابس
> اي اظهار الكمرات وعليها تلك الاحمال المنقولة من البلاطات



السلام عليكم
ممكن تعملها membrane


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 فبراير 2016)

haysam1717 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تعملها membrane



موضوع ال membrane أحيانا بيعمل مشاكل (عدم إستقرار) فى حل المنشأ خاصة لما بنستخدم تحليل ال بي دلتا 

أتمنى مشاركة خبراتكم بهذه النقطة أيضا
جربت بأكثر من موديل أستخدام

Deck or membrane لتوزيع الحمولات خاصة فى مناطق ال ramp salbs كنت أحصل على عدد لا نهائي من المشكلات العددية وعدم الإستقرار ( مع ال بي دلتا طبعا)


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 فبراير 2016)

يمكن اضافة trapezoidal load على الكمرات بشكل يطابق الحسابات اليدوية ..
مع الغاء وزن البلاطات بتعريف material بوزن يساوي صفرا ..
و يمكن اظهار الحمل بعد ذلك في ال Elevation ..
و لكن السؤال لماذا تريد ذلك ؟
تحياتي


----------



## haysam1717 (22 فبراير 2016)

معاك حق مهندس ميشيل

عموما انا لما بصمم مشروع بعمل كذا موديل خصوصا لو في حالات الزلازل و high rise
اعتقد انه صعب انك تشيك علي كل حاجه في نفس الموديل
اشكرك مهندس ميشيل


----------



## haysam1717 (22 فبراير 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> يمكن اضافة trapezoidal load على الكمرات بشكل يطابق الحسابات اليدوية ..
> مع الغاء وزن البلاطات بتعريف material بوزن يساوي صفرا ..
> و يمكن اظهار الحمل بعد ذلك في ال Elevation ..
> و لكن السؤال لماذا تريد ذلك ؟
> تحياتي


 احيانا مهندس سيف بنبقي محتاجين نصمم الكمرات علي احمال اقرب للحل اليدوي
وفلازم نعرفها membrane لكي نحصل علي ذلك 
في حالة تعريف البلاطه علي انها shell الايتاب لا ينقل الload مباشرة للكمرات 
ولكن ينقل الload للاعمده و يتعامل معها علي انها flat slab


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 فبراير 2016)

أنتظر مشاركاتكم 
السؤال : كيف يمكن تقسيم الخطوط الخارجية على المحيط الخارجى للبلاطة لإضافة حمولات الوجهات

بالنسبة لتقسيم البلاطة على الروبوت أقوم برسم تلك الخطوط يديويا 

حاولت على برنامج الرام والروبوت رسم خط بحيث يقوم البرنامج بتقسيمه لكننى لم أنجح فى ذلك

أنتظر آرائكم ووخبراتكم بتلك النقطة 
وهذه الخطوط none lines 
كثيرا ما تخلق مشكلات عددية أثناء الحل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 فبراير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أنتظر مشاركاتكم
> السؤال : كيف يمكن تقسيم الخطوط الخارجية على المحيط الخارجى للبلاطة لإضافة حمولات الوجهات
> 
> بالنسبة لتقسيم البلاطة على الروبوت أقوم برسم تلك الخطوط يديويا
> ...



لي تجربة في استخدام برنامج روبوت في تقسيم أسقف غير منتظمة لمشروعين و من ثم اعادة تصدير هذه الأسقف لبرنامج etabs ..
من ضمن طبقات الرسم هناك طبقة من شبكة من الخطوط التي تماثل تقسيم خلايا السقف ..
قمت بمسح هذه الخطوط فيما عدا محيط السقف الذي سيتم اضافة الأحمال عليه ..
لا تنتج تحذيرات عادة و ان نتجت تكون محدودة جدا يمكن معالجتها ..
و لكن هناك دائما مشكلة التحذيرات التي تنتج عن الخطوط الوهمية بجوار الفتحات بالأسقف لم أستطع التعامل معها ..
في كل الأحوال استبدال الخطوط الوهمية بخطوط متناهية في صغر القطاع قد يحل هذه المشكلات ..
خالص تحياتي


----------



## AliJ94 (25 فبراير 2016)

ماسبب الخطأ في اخراج نتايج التسليح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t566964.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 فبراير 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> ماسبب الخطأ في اخراج نتايج التسليح
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t566964.html


راجع سمك الغطاء الخرسانى للمقطع


----------



## AliJ94 (13 مارس 2016)

مرحباً
عند نمذجة Slab كـ Membrane باتجاه واحد ألاحظ أن هناك قوى مؤثرة على beams في الاتجاه الاخر, ماهو السبب؟


----------



## AliJ94 (13 مارس 2016)

سؤال اخر , ماهي الاسباب التي تؤدي الى حدوث الاتي


----------



## asd salim (13 مارس 2016)

check the direction of load transfer​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 مارس 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> سؤال اخر , ماهي الاسباب التي تؤدي الى حدوث الاتي
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 111995


برجاء توضيح المدخلات حتى يمكن تحليل النتائج وتعم الفائدة لكل الزملاء المتابعين المناقشات


----------



## AliJ94 (14 مارس 2016)

asd salim قال:


> check the direction of load transfer​



نعم كانت هناك قوى اضافية لم انتبه لها


----------



## AliJ94 (14 مارس 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> برجاء توضيح المدخلات حتى يمكن تحليل النتائج وتعم الفائدة لكل الزملاء المتابعين المناقشات



كانت المشكلة وجود Joint اضافي على البيم لأن قمت بدمج two slabs ولم أحذف الجوينت الاضافي


----------



## AliJ94 (14 مارس 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> برجاء توضيح المدخلات حتى يمكن تحليل النتائج وتعم الفائدة لكل الزملاء المتابعين المناقشات



كانت المشكلة وجود Joint اضافي على البيم لأن قمت بدمج two slabs ولم أحذف الجوينت الاضافي

سؤال اخر : كيف يمكنني تعريف بيم كـsupport لبيم اخر ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 مارس 2016)

alij94 قال:


> كانت المشكلة وجود joint اضافي على البيم لأن قمت بدمج two slabs ولم أحذف الجوينت الاضافي
> 
> سؤال اخر : كيف يمكنني تعريف بيم كـsupport لبيم اخر ؟


تقوم بتقسيم الكمرة المستخدمة لتثبيت الكمرة الأخرى عند نقطة التقاطع 
مع مراعاة أعطاء جساءة مناسبة لل supporting beam
حتى تعمل كركيزة للكمرة الأخرى


----------



## AliJ94 (15 مارس 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> تقوم بتقسيم الكمرة المستخدمة لتثبيت الكمرة الأخرى عند نقطة التقاطع
> مع مراعاة أعطاء جساءة مناسبة لل supporting beam
> حتى تعمل كركيزة للكمرة الأخرى



شكراً تم عمل المطلوب

هل ممكن أن اعرف ما هي الاسباب التي تؤدي الى نتيجة كهذه في العزوم







ملف المشروع في المرفقات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 مارس 2016)

الكمرة العمودية على الكمرتين الموجدان بالوصلة عليها عزوم فتل 

فمجموع العزوم عند الوصلة نتيجة الإتزان = صفر
وبالتالى 
العزم على يمين الكمرة - عزم الفتل من الكمرة العمودية = العزم على الكمرة التى على اليسار

وسؤال اخر لماذا ظهر الفتل : لأن أتجاه توزيع البلاطة يختلف على بعض الكمرات التوزيع باتجاه محور أكس وفى بعص المناطق التوزيع فى إتجاه محور واي


----------



## AliJ94 (16 مارس 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الكمرة العمودية على الكمرتين الموجدان بالوصلة عليها عزوم فتل
> 
> فمجموع العزوم عند الوصلة نتيجة الإتزان = صفر
> وبالتالى
> ...



شكراً, هل يمكنني ان اخبر البرنامج بتجاهل torsion ؟
حاول تطبيق Torsion release


----------



## AliJ94 (17 مارس 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> شكراً, هل يمكنني ان اخبر البرنامج بتجاهل torsion ؟
> حاول تطبيق Torsion release



torsion modification = 0
قمت بتطبيق ذلك على جميع الفريمز frames وحصلت على نتائج متقاربة للعزوم الا في بعض الأبيام لاتزال النتائج كما هي


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (17 مارس 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> torsion modification = 0
> قمت بتطبيق ذلك على جميع الفريمز frames وحصلت على نتائج متقاربة للعزوم الا في بعض الأبيام لاتزال النتائج كما هي


ما السبب من وراء تحرير torsion ؟


----------



## AliJ94 (17 مارس 2016)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> ما السبب من وراء تحرير torsion ؟



ليتطابق مع الحل الدوي حيث لم ندرس مع التورشن
لا أزال طالب هندسة وحقيقة لا أعلم هل يتم التصميم بالـtorsion او لا
قمت بحل المشكلة عن طريق حذف الـramps


----------



## asd salim (21 مارس 2016)

great


----------



## bouzekria (21 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تواجهني مشكلة في كيفية تصميم (nœud semi-rigide) بستعمال sap2000


----------



## bouzekria (21 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في الحصول على مراجع مفيدة عن (noeud semi-rigide)..وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## asd salim (21 مارس 2016)

​the design for tortion is easy..just read any concrete book​


----------



## AliJ94 (6 أبريل 2016)

مرحبا
سؤال عن wind load هل المفترض ان shear wall يقوم بتقليل ازاحة الرياح بنسبة كبيرة ؟ الازاحة في المشروع المرفق 20 سم
و bending moment for shear wall هل يمكن ان يصل الى 30,000 KNm ؟
أم هناك عندي خطأ في النمذجة :82:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> مرحبا
> سؤال عن wind load هل المفترض ان shear wall يقوم بتقليل ازاحة الرياح بنسبة كبيرة ؟ الازاحة في المشروع المرفق 20 سم
> و bending moment for shear wall هل يمكن ان يصل الى 30,000 KNm ؟
> أم هناك عندي خطأ في النمذجة :82:



بحسب كود asce 7 05المفروض ازاحة البناء تحت تاثير حمولات الرياح الworkingلا تزيد عن ارتفاع البناء مقسوما علي 400 الي 600 

نعم حوائط القص تزيد من جساءة البناء مما يعني تقليل الازاحة الافقية للبناء...

لم اتمكن من الاطلاع علي موديل الايتابس لو قمت باعطاء بعض المعلومات عن البناء ربما تمكنت من الاجابة ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2016)

bouzekria قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تواجهني مشكلة في كيفية تصميم (nœud semi-rigide) بستعمال sap2000


هل تقصد الديافرام diaphragm


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2016)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> ما السبب من وراء تحرير torsion ؟


نحن فقط هنا نوضح للزميل alij94لماذا تختلف نتائج تحليل الحل اليدوي مع نتائج الايتابس ... اما تصميم المقاطع واهمال التورشن من عدمه فله اشتراطات بالكود لابد من الإلتزام بها ..


----------



## AliJ94 (7 أبريل 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بحسب كود asce 7 05المفروض ازاحة البناء تحت تاثير حمولات الرياح الworkingلا تزيد عن ارتفاع البناء مقسوما علي 400 الي 600
> 
> نعم حوائط القص تزيد من جساءة البناء مما يعني تقليل الازاحة الافقية للبناء...
> 
> لم اتمكن من الاطلاع علي موديل الايتابس لو قمت باعطاء بعض المعلومات عن البناء ربما تمكنت من الاجابة ...



وكم مفترض أن يقوم shear wall بتقليل الازاحة ؟ التغير عندي كان حوالي 3 الى 4 سنتي
البناء 41X21 سرعه الرياح basic = 29
effective speed ~ 53 m/s

سؤال اخر ما معنى هذه الرسالة



وهل هذا الخطأ يؤدي لحدوث نتائج خاطئة ؟ أملك نفس المشروع لكن تم التعديل عليه في الدايفرام فقط ويظهر هذا الخطأ ولكن احصل على ازاحة الرياح 13mm و 17,000KNm bending moment on shear wall


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 أبريل 2016)

نعم هذا الخطأ يؤدي لحدوث نتائج خاطئة .. معني هذه الرسالة انك قمت بتقيد الحركة الافقية لنقطة ما ولنقل في المستوي سين مثلا وجعلت نقطة في مستوي اخر ولنقل المستوي صاد مثلا كلا منهما يتحركان بنفس الازاحو الافقية ... وهذا خطأ بالموديل 
انصحك بالاتي 
قم بتحرير جميع الطوابق من الديافرامات ...
قم باختيار جميع النقاط بالموديل ثم قم بحذفها
قم بعد ذلك بعمل relable لجميع النقاط 

قم بتعريف ديافرام لكل طابق وليكن
D1 ..d2...d3...وهكذا
قم باختيار ديافرام لكل طابق ..
الطابق الالول دي1
الثاني دي 2 ... وهكذا
قم بحل الموديل وتحقق من ان رسالة الخطأ هذه قد تلاشت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 أبريل 2016)

لم تحدد ارتفاع البناء ... كلما زادت جساءة البناء قل الانحراف الافقي بفعل قوي الرياح ...والعكس صحيح ...
من المنطقي ان تحصل علي مثل هذه النتائج من الابنية العالية ففي مثل هذه الحالات يكون طول الشير وال 5 امتار تقريبا حتي تستطيع ان تتغلب علي هذا العزم ...
معذرة لانني ارد من الموبايل ولا اتمكن من قراءة ملف الايتابس ..


----------



## AliJ94 (7 أبريل 2016)

قمت بعمل المطلوب اختفت الرسالة ورجع العزم لـ60 الف
ارتفاع المبنى 70 متر , ابعاد الجدار 4*6 متر السمك 300 ملي
حتى لو قمت باضافة جدران اخرى تكون نتيجة العزم على كل الجدران 60 الف


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أبريل 2016)

لو قلنا متوسط ضغط الرياحة150 كجم للمتر مربع 
اذن الضغط الكلي يساوي 150 في 1.3 حوالي 200 كجم متر2
عرض البناء حوالي 40 متر وبالتالي الحمل الخطي يساوي 8 طن للمتر الطولي
اذن اجمالي العزوم يساوي 8 في 70 في 70 علي 2 
حوالي 20000 طن متر
فهذه القيمة التي حصلت عليها اذن 60 الف طن متر قيمة كبيرة نوعا ما


----------



## AliJ94 (8 أبريل 2016)

شكرا استاذي ما الحل المناسب ؟
قمت بعمل نموذج جديد للتجربة 20 طابق بنفس الارتفاع ووجدت ان الجدار يقلل الازاحة من 175 ملي الى 100 ملي و العزم يكون 30 الف, في النموذج الاصلي كلما كبرت الطول يكون العزم اكبر يصل الى 90 الف (بسبب الرياح فقط)
هل ملف النموذج اصبح فيه خلل وهل هناك مقترحات لحل المشكلة
---------
و عندما استخدم النموذح الذي يظهر فيه رساله الخطأ اجد ان العزم في حدود المعقول 17 الف , هل تنصح بالاعتماد عليه؟


----------



## asd salim (8 أبريل 2016)

pls upload the etabs file so we can advice u..regards​



AliJ94 قال:


> شكرا استاذي ما الحل المناسب ؟
> قمت بعمل نموذج جديد للتجربة 20 طابق بنفس الارتفاع ووجدت ان الجدار يقلل الازاحة من 175 ملي الى 100 ملي و العزم يكون 30 الف, في النموذج الاصلي كلما كبرت الطول يكون العزم اكبر يصل الى 90 الف (بسبب الرياح فقط)
> هل ملف النموذج اصبح فيه خلل وهل هناك مقترحات لحل المشكلة
> ---------
> و عندما استخدم النموذح الذي يظهر فيه رساله الخطأ اجد ان العزم في حدود المعقول 17 الف , هل تنصح بالاعتماد عليه؟


----------



## AliJ94 (8 أبريل 2016)

asd salim قال:


> pls upload the etabs file so we can advice u..regards​



في هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t542206-post3443102.html#post3443102


----------



## AliJ94 (13 أبريل 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> شكرا استاذي ما الحل المناسب ؟
> قمت بعمل نموذج جديد للتجربة 20 طابق بنفس الارتفاع ووجدت ان الجدار يقلل الازاحة من 175 ملي الى 100 ملي و العزم يكون 30 الف, في النموذج الاصلي كلما كبرت الطول يكون العزم اكبر يصل الى 90 الف (بسبب الرياح فقط)
> هل ملف النموذج اصبح فيه خلل وهل هناك مقترحات لحل المشكلة
> ---------
> و عندما استخدم النموذح الذي يظهر فيه رساله الخطأ اجد ان العزم في حدود المعقول 17 الف , هل تنصح بالاعتماد عليه؟



هل هذا الخطأ يؤدي الى نتايج خاطئة للازاحة فقط ؟ ويمكن الاعتماد على نتيجة العزوم


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (14 أبريل 2016)

ما رأيكم في تقسيم البلاطات ب مثلثات Triangles بدلا من أشكال مربعة Quads?
مثال لذلك
هذا أحد المساقط الافقية لدور البدروم
و تم تقسيم البلاطات بواسطة برنامج اقوم حاليا بتطويره ليقسم البلاطات الي مثلثات و يمكن تصديرها الي كل من برنامج SAP2000 & ETABS


----------



## AliJ94 (18 أبريل 2016)

مرحبا
قمت بحل مشكلة المومنت عن طريق ادخال Pier مختلف لكل وجه من الجدار - هناك 5 وجوه - واحصل الان على نتائج اقل من 20 الف
الان عندما اقوم بعمل ديزاين احصل على هذه الرسالة بعد الديزان Design inadequancy message pier fails in flexure
Area of steel = 64,000 mm2 for bottom
59,000 mm2 for top


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 أبريل 2016)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> ما رأيكم في تقسيم البلاطات ب مثلثات Triangles بدلا من أشكال مربعة Quads?
> مثال لذلك
> هذا أحد المساقط الافقية لدور البدروم
> و تم تقسيم البلاطات بواسطة برنامج اقوم حاليا بتطويره ليقسم البلاطات الي مثلثات و يمكن تصديرها الي كل من برنامج SAP2000 & ETABS



مجهود رائع جدا ... وفقك الله ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 أبريل 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> مرحبا
> قمت بحل مشكلة المومنت عن طريق ادخال Pier مختلف لكل وجه من الجدار - هناك 5 وجوه - واحصل الان على نتائج اقل من 20 الف
> الان عندما اقوم بعمل ديزاين احصل على هذه الرسالة بعد الديزان Design inadequancy message pier fails in flexure
> Area of steel = 64,000 mm2 for bottom
> 59,000 mm2 for top



معناها حدث فشل بالجدار .. اما انك تزيد من مقاومة الخرسانة المستخدمة ..او تزيد من سمك الجدار ... او تقوم باضافة حوائط قص


----------



## انس مصطفى (21 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... اعتذر عن مقاطعة النقاش الحاصل لكن يجب ان اذكر بمشكلة مهمة بخصوص برنامج ال SAFE 2014..
كما ذكرت في بداية هذا الموضوع المهم كانت هناك مشكلة في ال finite analysis في برنامج السيف 2014 كما في المشاركة التالية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t542206-5.html

والان بعد ان اصدرت شركة CSI برنامج SAFE 2014 v14.2 ...تبين ان البرنامج كان فعلا عنده اخطاء في التحليل وذكرت الشركة كما في الصورة المرفقة انه يجب اعادة تصميم ال models التي صممت على اصدارات 14.1.0 & 14.1.1 .. وللاتطلاع على كامل الموضوع ارفقت ملف الاصلاحات التي تمكت على اصدار 14.2.
بالتوفيق

http://installs.csiamerica.com/software/SAFE/2014/ReleaseNotesSAFE2014v1420.pdf


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 أبريل 2016)

نسعد دائما مهندس انس بمشاركاتك ...
وهذا يؤكد وكنصيحة مخلصة لكل الزملاء علي وجوب عمل بعض التحقيقات اليدوية لاي مسألة انشائية وعدم الاكتفاء فقط بنتائج البرامج ...


----------



## AliJ94 (24 أبريل 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> معناها حدث فشل بالجدار .. اما انك تزيد من مقاومة الخرسانة المستخدمة ..او تزيد من سمك الجدار ... او تقوم باضافة حوائط قص


شكراً 
قمت بزيادة السمكن لـ400 ملي و قوة الخرسانة 60Mpa لكن لايزال يحدث فشل للجدار
الوجه الذي يحصل له الفشل هو الذي يحتوي على فتحه لباب المصعد
أملك سؤالا من بعد اذنك :
- عندما ادخل لكل الاوجه الخمسة للجدار assign one pier label هل يعمل الجدار بشكل واجد ؟ بالتالي احصل لى قيمة عزم واحدة 60KNm ولايحدث فشل أثناء الديزان.
بينما اذا ادخل لكل وجده Different pier label هل الجدار يعمل بشكل منفصل بالتالي احصل على 5 قيم للعزوم عند كل وجه ~ 14KNm ولكن يحدث فشل للاوجه التي تحتوي على فتحه الجدار.
أي الطريقتين هي الأصح عند التحليل باستخدام ايتابس


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 مايو 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> شكراً
> قمت بزيادة السمكن لـ400 ملي و قوة الخرسانة 60Mpa لكن لايزال يحدث فشل للجدار
> الوجه الذي يحصل له الفشل هو الذي يحتوي على فتحه لباب المصعد
> أملك سؤالا من بعد اذنك :
> ...



الزميل العزيز [MENTION=1100125]AliJ94[/MENTION] 
هل تأكدت من حالة الجدار هل هو مشرخ بحيث تدخل معاملات تخفيض الجساءة = 0.35 أم غير مشرخ بحيث تدخلها بقيمة = 0.70 ؟
و هناك وجهة نظر في كل الأحوال و هي متداولة في قطاع عريض بين المصممين الانشائيين عندما يستعصي جدار ما على الحلول المختلفة من زيادة السمك أو الاجهاد و هي استخدام معاملات تخفيض حساءة قليلة جدا أقصد 0.01 مثلا حيث سيتم توزيع قيم القص العالية على حوائط القص الأخرى ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 مايو 2016)

AliJ94 قال:


> شكراً
> قمت بزيادة السمكن لـ400 ملي و قوة الخرسانة 60Mpa لكن لايزال يحدث فشل للجدار
> الوجه الذي يحصل له الفشل هو الذي يحتوي على فتحه لباب المصعد
> أملك سؤالا من بعد اذنك :
> ...


لو امكن ارفق صورة للسؤال بخصوص ال piers حتي افهم ماذا تقصد ...
ولو امكن ايضا ارفاق صورة للمسقط الافقي وتوضيح الجدار الذي حدث به فشل وباي طابق بالبناء حدث الفشل ...
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 مايو 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز [MENTION=1100125]AliJ94[/MENTION]
> هل تأكدت من حالة الجدار هل هو مشرخ بحيث تدخل معاملات تخفيض الجساءة = 0.35 أم غير مشرخ بحيث تدخلها بقيمة = 0.70 ؟
> و هناك وجهة نظر في كل الأحوال و هي متداولة في قطاع عريض بين المصممين الانشائيين عندما يستعصي جدار ما على الحلول المختلفة من زيادة السمك أو الاجهاد و هي استخدام معاملات تخفيض حساءة قليلة جدا أقصد 0.01 مثلا حيث سيتم توزيع قيم القص العالية على حوائط القص الأخرى ..
> تقبل تحياتي



مهندس سيف شكرا جزيلا لك ...
نعم في بعض الاحيان تجد المصمم يدخل في حلقة مغلقة زيادة ثم فشل ...
وكما اشارت يمكن تعديل الجساءة من 0.7 لاي قيمة اقل ولنقل 0.65 مثلا حتي ينجح الجدار ...
احيانا تكون هذه الطريقة هي اخر الحلول ...وانتظر تعليقاتكم البناءة والمفيدة ..وتعليقات بقية الزملاء...


----------



## zeeko (7 مايو 2016)

أسف على المقاطعة و لكن أحببت أن اضيف ملاحظة بخصوص تصميم الجدران الخرسانية بواسطة برنامج ETABS حسب الكود الامريكي.
1- لا يقوم البرنامج بحساب العزم الناتج من ال MINIMUM ECCENTRICITY و أخذة في الاعتبار عند تصميم الجدران.
2- لا يقوم بحساب تضخم العزم الناتج من الانحناء SMALL DELTA.
أتمنى ممن يعلم بوجود حل لذلك أن يشاركنا.

delta


----------



## رورى سويف (9 مايو 2016)

كيفيه تمثيل العمود المزروع على برنامج الايتابس


----------



## انس مصطفى (22 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:

مشكلة رقم (4) :​مشكلة عند رسم DROP PANEL في ETABS 2013 &2015 :
​في اصدارات الايتاب الجديدة اصبح يمكننا رسم Shell element من نوع drop وهي تسهل كثيرا عملية رسم ال drop panels...
لكن ما لاحظته انه عندما اقوم برسمها يقل مقدار التسليح على الاعمدة... وبعد عمل مودل بسيط للاختبار وحساب reaction الاعمدة يدويا تبين ان الايتاب​يقوم بحذف ال area load في المساحة التي تغطيها ال drop panel .. 
ووجدنا ان الحل هو باعادة تعريف الاحمال على ال drop panel نفسها لكي يقوم الايتاب باحتسابها ... وعند سؤال شركة ال CSI تبين ان هذا الكلام صحيح ويجب تعريف الاحمال على ال SLAB & DROP PANEL.

ولكن يجب التنبيه ان برنامج ال SAFE يقوم بعكس ذلك... اي انه يحسب الاحمال بشكل صحيح حتى مع وجود ال Drop panel.. لذلك عند عمل export الى برنامج ال safe يجب حذف الاحمال عن ال drop panel من الايتاب لكي لا يحتسبها مرتين.

بالتوفيق.


----------



## ممدوح مرقس (28 مايو 2016)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## medeaing (28 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> *
> @أسامه مصطفى*
> لو سمحت ياباشمهندس لى سؤالين :-
> 1-كيف نحسب Ax =Torsional amplification factor فى حالتنا هذه لان شكل البلان غير منتظم ؟



سواءا كان شكل البلان منتظم أو غير منتظم فإن ال Ax يحسب بتتبع الخطوات التالية :


تحليل المنشأ –في كل اتجاه- باستعمال القوة الستاتيكية المكافئة (ELF) مع أخذ اللامركزية العارضة (accidental eccentricity ) مرة بقيمة موجبة و مرة بقيمة سالبة 
من أجل كل حالة (حالة لا مركزية موجبة و حالة لا مركزية سالبة) و من أجل كل طابق (diaphragm ) نقوم بحساب الإزاحة (displacement ) في طرفي ال (diaphragm ) باعتبار الإتجاه العمودي على اتجاه القوة الزلزالية (أنظر delta 1 و delta 2 في الصورة المقتبسة من كتاب Charney ) :
 
نقوم بحساب :
Delta max = MAX (delta 1 : delta 2) 
Delta avrg = (delta 1 + delta 2)/2 
 Ax = (Delta max / 1.2 * Delta avrg)^2 
 

ينبغي التنبه إلى أمور مهمة عند حساب ال Ax :*
1- نظريا* ، إذا كانت طريقة االتحليل هي الطريقة الديناميكية ( modal response spectrum method ) فإن ال Ax ينبغي أن يحسب بالطريقة الديناميكية و لكن ينبغي التنبه حينئذ أن ال Delta-max و ال Delta-avrg تحسب من أجل كل نمط ديناميكي ( DYNAMIC MODE ) و من ثم يحسب ال Ax من أجل كل نمط ديناميكي ليتم بعد ذلك تركيب نتائج كل نمط (باستعمال التراكيب التربيعية ال CQC أو ال SRSS) لإيجاد القيمة النهائية لل Ax. 
و من الخطأ الفادح حساب ال Ax بالاستعمال المباشر لل Delta-max و ال Delta-avrg الناتجة عن ال ( response spectrum cases ) . 

للأسف برنامج ETABS لا يحسب ال Ax لكل نمط ديناميكي لذلك ينبغي فعل ذلك يدويا و الشرح التفصيلي لطريقة الحساب يوجد على الرابط التالي :
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=4554971
*
2- عمليا* ، يفضل حساب ال Ax باستعمال القوة الستاتيكية المكافئة حتى و إن كانت طريقة التحليل المستعملة هي الطريقة الديناميكية و ذلك لسببين :

حساب ال Ax بالطريقة الديناميكية ( المشروحة في الرابط) عملية معقدة نوعا ما إذا ما قورنت بالطريقة الستاتيكية، 
القيمة التقديرية (البعيدة عن الدقة) للمعامل ( 1.2 ) الموجود في مقام معادلة ال Ax يلغي أهمية الدقة التي يجلبها الحساب الديناميكي لل Ax ، 
لهذين السببين تنصح ال SEAOC ( الصفحة 39 من الجزء الأول من ال manual ) باستعمال الطريقة الستاتيكية في حساب ال Ax حتى و إن كان التحليل بالطريقة الديناميكية :
Theoretically, if the dynamic analysis procedure were to be used, the values of D_ max _and Davrg would have to be found for each dynamic mode, then combined by the appropriate SRSS or CQC procedures, and then scaled to the specified base shear. However, in view of the complexity of this determination and the judgmental nature of the 1.2 factor, it is reasoned that the equivalent static force method is sufficiently accurate to detect torsional irregularity and evaluate the _A__x _factor

​3- في برنامج إيتابس ينبغي حساب ال Ax لكل طابق (diaphragm ) و إدخالها باستعمال ال (overwrite eccentricity ) و ليس أخذ أكبر قيمة و تعميمها على جميع الطوابق،

4- قبل حساب ال Ax لابد من التحقق أولا من وجود "عدم انتظامية الفتل" (torsion irregularity ) و ذلك عن طريق حساب معامل يساوي الإزاحة *النسبية* الأعظمية ( maximum story *drift* ) على الإزاحة *النسبية* المتوسطة ( average story *drift* ) و التحقق أنه أكبر من 1.2 . و لا بد من التنبه للفرق الدقيق بين حساب هذا المعامل وحساب ال Ax ، ففي الأول نستعمل الإزاحة النسبية (story *drift* ) أما في الثاني فنستعمل الإزاحة *المطلقة* ( displacement ) << أنظر الصورتين المقتبستين من ال UBC97 >> 



... يتبع ...​


----------



## medeaing (28 مايو 2016)

... يتبع ...



> @*mecheil.edwar*
> 
> كل ما عليك هو الذهاب لجدول الإيتابس للحصول على
> 
> ...



ينبغي الحذر عند استعمال نتائج ال ETABS لحساب ال Ax :
1- يقوم ال etabs بحساب ال Delta-max و ال Delta-avrg باعتبار جميع النقاط المنتمية لل ( diaphragm) و ليس في طرفيه فقط و هذا قد يعطي نتائج *لا معنى لها* في حالة ال semi rigid diaphragm لأن ال Delta-max في هذه الحالة قد يكون في وسط ال diaphragm و ليس في أحد الطرفين.لاحظ في الصورة التالية أن الإيتابس يقوم بحساب ال delta max عند النقطة الحمراء و هذا خطأ و الصواب أن يكون الحساب عند عند أحد النقطتين الزرقاوتين 


ففي هذا المثال أعطى الإيتابس
Diaphragm Max / Avg Displacement )=1.87)
و هذا يستلزم وجود (torsion irregularity ) و هذا غير منطقي في مثل هذه البناية.
و قد أعدت الحساب باستعمال النقطتين الزرقاوتين فوجدت
Diaphragm Max / Avg Displacement )=1.19) 
و هذا يعتبر منطقي بالنظر إلى شكل البلان.
و الشاهد أنه ينبغي الحذر عند استعمال Diaphragm Max / Avg Displacement التي يعطيها الإيتابس في حساب ال Ax و ذلك باختيار النقاط الطرفية فقط (و ليس كل نقاط البلاطة) أثناء تعريف ال diaphragm لكل طابق.

2- إذا كانت الطريقة المستعملة للتحليل هي الطريقة الديناميكية فلا ينبغي استعمال ال ( Diaphragm Max / Avg Displacement ) الناتج عن ( response spectrum cases ) التي يعطيها الإيتابس ، بل ينبغي حساب ال Ax يدويا من أجل كل dynamic mode كما نبهنا آنفا.،

بقي أن نشير في الأخير أنه في حالة التحليل بالطريقة الديناميكية (modal response spectrum method) فإنه يمكن تجنب عمل معايرة للامركزية العارضة (scaling of accidental eccentricity ) حتى و إن كانت البناية غير منتظمة فتلا و ذلك عن طريق إزاحة مركز الكتلة (center of mass ) بقيمة 5% من طول البناية و اعتبار هذه الإزاحة أثناء حساب ال ( modes shapes ) أو بعبارة أخرى " عن طريق أخذ تأثير اللامركزية العارضة *ديناميكيا* " و هذا ما أشارت إليه الفقرة 12.9.5 من ال ASCE-7-05 :

12.9.5 *Horizontal Shear Distribution*.: The distribution of horizontal shear shall be in accordance with the requirements of Section 12.8.4 *except that amplification of torsion per Section 12.8.4.3 is not required where accidental torsional effects are included in the dynamic analysis model.*

و *كان *يعيب هذه الطريقة أنها غير عملية و ذلك أننا نحتاج عمل 4 نماذج ( models ) مستقلة للبناية الواحدة حتى نتمكن من إزاحة مركز الكتلة في كل إتجاه مرة بقيمة سالبة و مرة بقيمة موجبة
و إنما قلت "كان" لأن هذا العيب زال في النسخ الجديدة من برنامجي الإيتابس و الساب و أصبح الآن من الممكن أخذ الحالات الأربعة في نموذج واحد :



و العلم عند الله تعالى

أرجو أن يتقبل الأخ العزيز @*سيف الدين مرزوق* إعتذاري إذ ندبني للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع منذ أكثر من 4 أشهر لكن ظروفي حالت دون ذلك 

وفق الله الجميع

سلام


​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 مايو 2016)

نسعد كثيرا مهندس medeaing بمشاركاتك الاكثر من رائعة ..كم نستفيد من علمكم الغزير وملاحظاتكم الجميلة التي تعكس مقدار الخبرة والمعرفة التي لديكم ... وكم يسعدني اني اتعلم منكم ومن خبراتكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... وليتنا نري دائما مشاركاتكم الاكثر من رائعة ... 
ويشرفني ان اكون واحدا من تلاميذك استاذي القدير ...
تقبل مني خالص محبتي وشكري وتقديري ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (30 مايو 2016)

أرجو أن يتقبل الأخ العزيز @*سيف الدين مرزوق* إعتذاري إذ ندبني للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع منذ أكثر من 4 أشهر لكن ظروفي حالت دون ذلك 

وفق الله الجميع


[/INDENT][/QUOTE]

الأخ الكريم [MENTION=1097248]medeaing[/MENTION] ..
أشكرك على اهتمامك و لطفك و لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك و علمك الغزير و مشاركاتك التي تزيل الغموض و اللبس عن الكثير من القضايا الشائكة ..
(أذاكر) في الردود السابقة و أنا أتناول القهوة لكي أستوعب هذا الشرح المستفيض !!
تقبل شكري و تحياتي و تقديري

سلام


----------



## zeeko (31 مايو 2016)

medeaing قال:


> ... يتبع ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك مهندس medeaing 

أتمنى توضيح الفرق بين استخدام كلى الامرين التاليين في تحديد ال eccentricity 



و



هل لهما نقس التأثير ؟ ما هو الفرق 

لك خالص التحية


----------



## aadam (9 يونيو 2016)

سلام عليكم ..

ممكن اعرف ايه سبب المشكلة دي ؟؟؟

* * * w a r n i n g * * * the solution lost 6.1 digits of accuracy for dof ux of joint 133 located at x = 10.000000, y = 12.500000, z = 3.500000, stiffness matrix diagonal value = 1.3294e+13


----------



## medeaing (13 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأستاذين الكريمين @*mecheil.edwar* و @*سيف الدين مرزوق* شكر الله لكما حسن ظنكما. أسأل الله أن يجعلني عند ذلكم الظن و أن يوفقنا جميعا للإفادة و الاستفادة في هذا المنتدى.



> أتمنى توضيح الفرق بين استخدام كلى الامرين التاليين في تحديد ال eccentricity
> 
> ملف مرفق 112587
> 
> ...



الأخ العزيز @zeeko 

عند استعمال الطريقة التي في الصورة الأولى ( و هي الطريقة الأكثر استعمالا) يقوم إيتابس باعتبار اللامركزية العارضة (accidental eccentricity ) عن طريق تطبيق *عزم ستاتيكي* يساوي : 
النسبة المدخلة (0.05 في الغالب) *ضرب* طول ال diaphragm *ضرب* القوة الستاتيكية الأفقية المطبقة على ال diaphragm .
لهذا تعتبر هذه الطريقة في اعتبار اللامركزية العارضة ، *طريقة ستاتيكية* لأن العزم الناتج عن اللامركزية العارضة يحسب باستعمال القوة الستاتيكية دون أي تأثير في شكل الأنماط (mode shape) .
أما عند استعمال الطريقة التي في الصورة الثانية فإن الإيتابس يقوم بتحريك مركز الكتلة (center of mass ) عند تشكيل مصفوفة الكتلة (mass matrix ) و هذا سيؤثر على شكل أنماط الإهتزاز (mode shape ) و لهذا تعتبر هذه الطريقة في اعتبار اللامركزية العارضة ، *طريقة ديناميكية* و لهذه الطريقة أشارت الفقرة 12.9.5 من ال ASCE-7-05 .
و لتجلية الفرق بين الطريقتين قمت بعمل ثلاثة أمثلة بسيطة لنفس البناية:

في المثال الأول ألغيت اللامركزية العارضة كليتا ( Ecc ratio=0 )،
في المثال الثاني أدخلت نسبة لامركزية عارضة ( Ecc ratio = 0.6) باستعمال الطريقة الأولى (الطريقة الستاتيكية)،
في المثال الثالث أدخلت نسبة لامركزية عارضة ( Ecc ratio = 0.6) باستعمال الطريقة الثانية (الطريقة الديناميكية)،
إذا قارنت أشكال النمط الرئيسي (fundamental mode ) في الأمثلة الثلاث سيتضح لك جليا أن الطريقة الستاتيكية لا تؤثر على شكل النمط ( لا فرق بين شكل النمط الناتج عن إدخال اللامركزية العارضة بالطريقة الستاتيكية و شكله عند إلغائها كليتا ) بخلاف الطريقة الدينامكية (المثال الثالث ) التي أعطت نمطا رئيسيا فتليا ( torsion in fundamental mode ) بعدما كان إزاحيا ( translation ) في المثالين الأولين.


لا شك أن إدخال اللامركزية العارضة بالطريقة الديناميكية يعتبر أدق من الطريقة الستاتيكية خاصة في حالة ال ( semi rigid diaphragm ) 
و حتى من الناحية العملية (في النسخ الجديدة من الإيتابس و الساب ) صارت الطريقة الديناميكية أسهل من الطريقة الستاتيكية إذ أصبح من الممكن إدخال الحالات الأربع ( إزاحة مركز الكتلة في كل إتجاه مرة بقيمة سالبة و مرة بقيمة موجبة ) في نموذج ( model ) واحد دون الحاجة إلى عمل أربع نماذج (نموذج لكل حالة) و ذلك باستعمال ما يعرف في النسخ الجديدة من الإيتابس و الساب بال Multiple Mass Sources .
و لأن هذه الطريقة تحتاج إلى بعض التوضيحات ( كيفية إدخال Mass Sources مختلف لكل حالة من حالات ال spectrum cases ) سأحاول - بحول الله و قوته – في المشاركة المقبلة تقديم بعض التوضيحات.
و العلم عند الله تعالى
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2016)

مشاركة قيمة جدا ... 
واشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي ذلك الشرح والتوضيح


----------



## zeeko (17 يونيو 2016)

بالفعل ما شاء الله. مشاركة مميزة جدا من الطراز الأول. بانتظار تكملة الشرح مهندس [MENTION=1097248]medeaing[/MENTION]


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (19 يونيو 2016)

استاذنكم برابط البرنامج etabs 15.2.2


----------



## medeaing (7 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة أن إدخال اللامركزية العارضة ( accidental eccentricity ) بالطريقة الديناميكية كان يعيبه (في النسخ القديمة للبرامج الإنشائية) الاحتياج إلى عمل أربع نماذج للمنشأ الواحد حيث كان يتوجب فعل ما يلي :


حساب الكتلة الكلية لكل طابق ، 
حساب مركز الكتلة لكل طابق ، 
حساب قيمة اللامركزية العارضة في كل اتجاه (0.05 * طول البناية في الإتجاه العمودي على القوة الزلزالية) 
تركيز كل كتلة الطابق في عقدة (joint ) إحداثياتها هي إحداثيات مركز الكتلة زائد (أو ناقص) قيمة اللامركزية العارضة في الإتجاه المدروس ، و هذا ما يحوجنا إلى عمل أربع نماذج حيث تختلف إحداثيات العقدة التي تركز فيها الكتلة من نموذج لآخر. 
ذكرنا فيما سبق أن النسخ الحديثة لبرنامج etabs و SAP أصبحت تسمح باعتبار الحالات الأربع في نموذج واحد و ذلك باستعمال ال Multiple Mass Sources .
و في ما يلي شرح مختصر لطريقة استعمال ال Multiple Mass Sources في إدخال أربع حالات تحميل من نوع modal response spectrum و استعمال مصدر كتلة ( Mass Sources ) مختلف لكل حالة :



عمل نموذج كامل للمنمشأ ( 3D model ) و إدخال الأحمال الميتة ( dead load ) و الأحمال الحية (live load ) ، 
تعريف أربع مصادر كتلة ( mass sources ) يتم في كل واحدة منها إدخال نسبة اللامركزية العارضة في أحد الإتجاهين مرة بقيمة سالبة و مرة بقيمة موجبة ، 




تعريف أربع حالات أحمال من نوع (nonlinear static load cases ) حيث يستعمل مع كل حالة واحدة من مصادر الكتلة ( MASS SOURCE ) التي تم تعريفها في المرحلة السابقة، 




تعريف أربع حالات أحمال من نوع (modal load cases ) حيث يستعمل مع كل حالة واحدة من ال nonlinear case التي تم تعريفها في المرحلة السابقة، لاحظ أنه عند تغيير ال nonlinear case يتغير مصدر الكتلة أتوماتيكيا و هذا يعني أننا في هذه المرحلة عرفنا أربع modal load cases كل واحدة مع مصدر كتلة ( mass source ) مختلف، 


.../...
يتبع ( لعدم تمكني من إدراج أكثر من ثلاث صور في المشاركة الواحدة)


----------



## medeaing (7 يوليو 2016)

.../...



تعريف أربع حالات أحمال من نوع ( response spectrum ) حيث يستعمل مع كل حالة واحدة من ال modal load cases التي تم تعريفها في المرحلة السابقة ، لاحظ أنه عند تغيير ال modal load cases يتغير مصدر الكتلة أتوماتيكيا و هذا يعني أننا في هذه المرحلة عرفنا أربع response spectrum case كل واحدة مع مصدر كتلة ( mass source ) مختلف، 




تركيب كل واحدة من حالات ال response spectrum case الأربع مع الأحمال الحية و الميتة وفقا للتراكيب (combination )المطلوبة في الكود ( مثلا التركيبة الخامسة و السابعة في الفقرة 2.3.2 من ال asce-7-05 )، 
 
تنبيهات :



التحليل سيكون تحليل خطي بحت و ما استعمالنا في الخطوة الثالثة لل nonlinear static load case إلا تحايلا على البرنامج حتى يسمح بإدخال مصادر كتلة مختلفة لكل حالة من حالات الأحمال، 
بعد تحليل المنشأ سنلاحظ أن البرنامج قام بإنشاء أربع حالات من نوع modal cases بحيث يمكن عرض أنماط ( mode) كل حالة على حدة. و تلاحظ أن شكل نفس النمط (النمط الأول مثلا ) و دور اهتزازه يختلف من حالة إلى أخرى، 
 

عند استعمال هذه الطريقة سنتفادى حساب ال Ax و عمل معايرة عدم انتظامية الفتل (torsion scaling ) و هذا ما نصت عليه الفقرة 12.9.5 من ال ASCE-7-05، 
 
و العلم عند الله تعالى

سلام


----------



## haysam1717 (26 يوليو 2016)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة أن إدخال اللامركزية العارضة ( accidental eccentricity ) بالطريقة الديناميكية كان يعيبه (في النسخ القديمة للبرامج الإنشائية) الاحتياج إلى عمل أربع نماذج للمنشأ الواحد حيث كان يتوجب فعل ما يلي :
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
انا بشكرك جدا مهندسنا الكريم حقيقي احنا بنستفيد منك كثيرا
لو تسمح او زملائنا يبينوا لي بعض النقاط
-لماذا عند نعريف ال modal case استخدمت eign modal type
وليس ritz
-عند تعريف NONLINEAR STATIC لماذا لا يتم ادخال LOAD TYPE وماذا يحدث اذا لم يتم ادخاله
-تم ادخال eccentricity 0.05 لل mass source ماذا لو كانت اكثر من ذلك

اشكرك جزاك الله خير


----------



## medeaing (1 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي haysam1717



> [FONT=&quot]لماذا عند نعريف ال[/FONT] modal case [FONT=&quot]استخدمت[/FONT] eign modal type
> [FONT=&quot]وليس[/FONT] ritz​



[FONT=&quot]المثال كان فقط لتوضيح ال [/FONT]multi mass source[FONT=&quot] لذا فإن اختيار ال [/FONT]eigen[FONT=&quot] كان عفويا باعتباره الاختيار الإفتراضي. و لكن مادمت طرحت السؤال فمن المستحسن التنبيه إلى أنه في المشاريع الحقيقية ينصح باستعمال الطريقتين معا. فبعد الانتهاء من النمذجة يفضل الابتداء بعمل [/FONT]Eigenvector analysis[FONT=&quot] للتحقق من عدم وجود مشاكل في النموذج و تحديد أماكن الأخطاء في حال وجودها.
بعد التحقق من عدم وجود مشاكل في النموذج نقوم بعمل [/FONT]Ritz-vector analysis[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للاستفادة من سرعة هذه الطريقة في التقارب ([/FONT]convergence[FONT=&quot] ) نحو نسبة الكتلة المساهمة ( [/FONT]mass participation factor[FONT=&quot] ) المطلوبة في الكود ( 90% ). فأهم مميزات ال [/FONT]Ritz-vector analysis[FONT=&quot] هي الحصول – من أجل نفس العدد من المودات - على [/FONT]participation factor[FONT=&quot] أكبر مقارنة بال [/FONT]Eigenvector analysis[FONT=&quot] خاصة في حالة وجود ال [/FONT]vertical component[FONT=&quot]. ولكن يعيب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ritz-vector analysis ضعفعها في تحديد أخطاء النمذجة.

[/FONT]​


> [FONT=&quot]عند تعريف [/FONT]NONLINEAR STATIC[FONT=&quot] لماذا لا يتم ادخال [/FONT]LOAD TYPE[FONT=&quot] وماذا يحدث اذا لم يتم ادخاله[/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]إذا لم يتم إدخال ال [/FONT]load type[FONT=&quot] فإن ال [/FONT]modal analysis [FONT=&quot] لن يأخذ تأثير ال [/FONT]p-delta[FONT=&quot] في حساب أدوار و أنماط الاهتزاز. لذا فإنه يفضل إدخال ال [/FONT]load type[FONT=&quot] حتى يؤخذ تأثير ال [/FONT]p-delta[FONT=&quot] على المودات. 
في حالة استعمال تراكيب ال [/FONT]ASCE[FONT=&quot] فإن ال [/FONT]load type[FONT=&quot] الذي ينبغي إدخاله هو ( [/FONT]1.2*D + 0.5*L[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أحب أن أنبه أنه في حالة استخدام ال [/FONT]multi mass source[FONT=&quot] لا يمكن إدخال ال [/FONT]p-delta[FONT=&quot] بالطريقة التقليدية ( [/FONT]define/p-delta option …[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]


> [/FONT]


​


> [FONT=&quot]تم ادخال [/FONT]eccentricity 0.05[FONT=&quot] لل [/FONT]mass source[FONT=&quot] ماذا لو كانت اكثر من ذلك[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]لم أفهم سؤالك ؟ أرجو توضيح السؤال

و العلم عند الله تعالى

وفقكم الله

سلام
[/FONT]​


----------



## haysam1717 (2 أغسطس 2016)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي haysam1717
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك مهندس medeaing
​انا اقصد في السؤال الثالث انه في حاله وجود eccentricity اكبر من %0.05 علي المبني علي سبيل المثال 0.07%
هل يجب ان ادخل 0.07 بدلا من 0.05 علي mass source عند تعريفها كما هو مبين في الصوره رقم واحد 
واذا كان الامر كذلك هل يجب ان احسب الECCENTRICITY للمبني اولا بالطريقه العاديه و بعد ذلك اعمل موديل تاني بالطريقه التي تفضلت بتوضيحها

هل استخدام هذه الطريقه يغني عن حساب Ax بالطريقه الديناميكيه التي تفضلت بذكرها سابقا ام يجب ان استخدم الطريقتين
حضرتك حسبت اربع حالات لل mass source هل في احتياج لعمل حاله لل eccentricity في x , y معا 
في حاله واحده ام لا

اشكرك بشده وارجو ان تتحملنا الله يجازيك خير​


----------



## medeaing (2 أغسطس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم أخي [/FONT]haysam1717​


> [FONT=&quot]انا اقصد في السؤال الثالث انه في حاله وجود[/FONT] eccentricity [FONT=&quot]اكبر من %0.05 علي المبني علي سبيل المثال 0.07[/FONT]%[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل يجب ان ادخل 0.07 بدلا من 0.05 علي[/FONT] mass source [FONT=&quot]عند تعريفها كما هو مبين في الصوره رقم واحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]واذا كان الامر كذلك هل يجب ان احسب ال[/FONT]ECCENTRICITY[FONT=&quot] للمبني اولا بالطريقه العاديه و بعد ذلك اعمل موديل تاني بالطريقه التي تفضلت بتوضيحها[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]ال 5% لا تمثل لامركزية المبنى (البعد بين مركز الجساءة و مركز الكتلة ) التي تعرف في الكود بال ( [/FONT]inherent torsion[FONT=&quot] ) و إنما تمثل اللامركزية العارضة ( [/FONT]accidental torsion[FONT=&quot] ) و قيمتها ثابتة لا نقوم بحسابها و ليست عرضة للزيادة و النقصان بل حددها الكود ب 5%[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من طول المبنى في الاتجاه العمودي على القوة الزلزالية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


> [FONT=&quot]هل استخدام هذه الطريقه يغني عن حساب [/FONT]Ax[FONT=&quot] بالطريقه الديناميكيه التي تفضلت بذكرها سابقا ام يجب ان استخدم الطريقتين[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]نعم استخدام هذه الطريقة يغني عن عمل معايرة ( [/FONT]scaling[FONT=&quot] ) للفتل اي أننا لا نحتاج إلى حساب ال [/FONT]Ax[FONT=&quot] و ذلك لأن اللامركزية العارضة تم احتسابها ديناميكيا و هذا ما نصت عليه الفقرة 12.9.5 من ال [/FONT]ASCE[FONT=&quot] . 

[/FONT]​


> [FONT=&quot]حضرتك حسبت اربع حالات لل[/FONT] mass source [FONT=&quot]هل في احتياج لعمل حاله لل[/FONT] eccentricity [FONT=&quot]في[/FONT] x , y [FONT=&quot]معا [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]في حاله واحده ام لا[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]لا لا حاجة لهذه الحالة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن اللامركزية العارضة لا تطبق في الإتجاهين في نفس الوقت وهذا منصوص عليه في الفقرة 12.8.4.2 من ال [/FONT]ASCE[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​ 

​ [FONT=&quot]و نفس الملاحظة ذكرت في ال [/FONT]bluebook[FONT=&quot] في ال [/FONT]commentary C.106.5.6[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و العلم عند الله تعالى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفقكم الله[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سلام [/FONT]​


----------



## haysam1717 (3 أغسطس 2016)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي haysam1717​
> 
> ال 5% لا تمثل لامركزية المبنى (البعد بين مركز الجساءة و مركز الكتلة ) التي تعرف في الكود بال ( inherent torsion ) و إنما تمثل اللامركزية العارضة ( accidental torsion ) و قيمتها ثابتة لا نقوم بحسابها و ليست عرضة للزيادة و النقصان بل حددها الكود ب 5% من طول المبنى في الاتجاه العمودي على القوة الزلزالية.​
> نعم استخدام هذه الطريقة يغني عن عمل معايرة ( scaling ) للفتل اي أننا لا نحتاج إلى حساب ال Ax و ذلك لأن اللامركزية العارضة تم احتسابها ديناميكيا و هذا ما نصت عليه الفقرة 12.9.5 من ال ASCE .
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندس medeaing
بارك الله فيك اشكرك علي اسلوبك البسيط الواضح وارجو ان تزيد من مشاركاتك في المنتدي 
لاني استفيد بشده منك ومن علمك


----------



## Ali.Enginner (14 أغسطس 2016)

?(Can ETABS show detailing of reinforcement (#of bars and diameter)​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 أغسطس 2016)

نعم see rebar detailers


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2016)

موضوع رائد كعادة م ميشيل جزيل الشكر لك و لكل الأخوة و الأستاذة المشاركين بالرد الرائع و لمن يطرح الأسئلة طلبا للعلم الصحيح .......جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ................


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2016)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> موضوع رائد كعادة م ميشيل جزيل الشكر لك و لكل الأخوة و الأستاذة المشاركين بالرد الرائع و لمن يطرح الأسئلة طلبا للعلم الصحيح .......جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ................


شكرا جزيلا لك م إقرأ على هذا التشجيع وتلك الكلمات الطيبة...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (31 أغسطس 2016)

أرجو من الزملاء الأعزاء مناقشة كيف يمكن في تصميم القواعد المنفصلة على برنامج safe اظهار نتائج التسليح على أساس تسليح سفلي فقط و نسبة تسليح علوي صفر ..
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أرجو من الزملاء الأعزاء مناقشة كيف يمكن في تصميم القواعد المنفصلة على برنامج safe اظهار نتائج التسليح على أساس تسليح سفلي فقط و نسبة تسليح علوي صفر ..
> تحياتي



يجب أن تكون القواعد غير معرضة لقوي شد أو uplift بخلاف ذلك سيعطى السيف حديد علوى للقواعد


----------



## haysam1717 (3 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لو عندي عمود 50*150 طالع منه حائط بطول 1م علي سبيل المثال 
يعني الطول الاجمالي 2.5م
عند تمثيله في الايتاب يجب تمثيل الحائط بطول 1م ام بطول 2.5م


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2016)

الأدق تمثيل العمود كحائط بطول متر
وفى الطابق الذي يليه تمثيل الحائط 1م + 1.5م = 2.5 م هذا هوالتمثيل القريب من الواقع


----------



## haysam1717 (4 سبتمبر 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الأدق تمثيل العمود كحائط بطول متر
> وفى الطابق الذي يليه تمثيل الحائط 1م + 1.5م = 2.5 م هذا هوالتمثيل القريب من الواقع


اشكرك مهندس ميشيل
عند تعريف العمود كحائط ما هو stiffness modifier في هذه الحاله


----------



## elmouhandiss (6 سبتمبر 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أرجو من الزملاء الأعزاء مناقشة كيف يمكن في تصميم القواعد المنفصلة على برنامج safe اظهار نتائج التسليح على أساس تسليح سفلي فقط و نسبة تسليح علوي صفر ..
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم،

يمكن تصغير (Mesh) لتلافي ظهور حديد علوي في تصميم القواعد المنفصلة.

الملف المرفق تظهر فيه أربع حالات لــ (Mesh) ويمكن ملاحظة الفرق بين الحالات.

وفقكم الله

سلام


----------



## tarek elattar (14 سبتمبر 2016)

ما مشاكل رسم كمرة rigid arm عند مركز العمود لتلافى مشكلة توصيل الكمر لمركز العمود


----------



## anass81 (23 سبتمبر 2016)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الجزيل للمهندس ميشيل على مجهوده


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 نوفمبر 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكال المود أو أنماط المود للتحليل المودى هو الذي يحدد اَضعف جساءة للبناء ومنها يمكن تحديد المحاور الرئيسية للبناية والتي يكون عندها أضعف جساءة أقوى تشكلات تحدث تحت تأثير الموجة الزلزالية بأتجاه هذه المحاور
> 
> وبالتالى للتحقق من مساهمات الكتل لتحيل ال response spectrum
> فهنالك أكثر من طريقة ولكن لو أردنا مثلا كما أشرتى بسؤالك لتحديد المحاور الرئيسية أو ما يعرف ب ال principal axes
> ...


هنالك استفسار من احد الزملاء حول هذه المشاركة .. وسوف نناقشها لاحقا ...


----------



## الصميم2010 (7 نوفمبر 2016)

شكراً لك مهندس @*mecheil.edwar* على طرحك الثمين وشكرا لكل من شارك وأثرى النقاش .. وكم كنت أتمنى إرفاق المشاكل التي تحدث بصور أو عمل فيديو تعرض فيه المشاكل بشكل متتالي ونقاش إمكانية حلها .. ثم في النهاية نخرج بفيديو أو صور لطرق حل كل تلك المشاكل .. أو إرفاق نموذج به المشكلة وترك الأعضاء لبحث إمكانية حلها .. أو كلا الأمرين مع بعض .. لأن الملاحظات التي تفضلتهم بطرحها لاتقدر بثمن ولكن المستخدم الذي لم يسبق له الوقوع في تلك المشكلة لن يفهم الحل لأنه لم يفهم من الأساس ماهي المشكلة !

لماذا هذا الإقتراح ؟!!.. لأنه وأنتم خير من يعلم أن إيصال المعلومة عن طريق الصورة أو الفيديو سيكون أكثر دقة ووضوح .
أعلم أنها أنانية مني ولكنني أشعر بالقلق كوني وأثناء حلي لبعض النماذج لم تواجهني مشكلة الـ mesh ولم أرى أي رسائل خطأ "ربما لكونها موديلات بسيطة وغير معقدة".. ربما أيضاً لكوني لا أصدّر البلاطة من الأتوكاد بل أكتفي بتصدير الكمرات والأعمدة أما البلاطة فأرسمها على الايتابس، كذلك لا أقوم برسم البلاطة المفتوحة بل أدور حول الفتحات أثناء رسم البلاطة .. هي طريقة مرهقة قليلاً ولكنني لم أقتنع بالبلاطة المفتوحة opening slab. 

الآن : من يقدم لي هذه الخدمة ؟؟ .. نموذج به مشكلة تقسيم لأتعرف عليها بشكل أدق ؟!.. مع رقم إصدار البرنامج .. أو على الأقل مخطط على الكاد وجاهز للتصدير ونعلم مسبقاً أنه ستحدث به مشكلة التقسيم .. أو كلا الأمرين 

أعلم أن وقتكم ثمين ولكن ثقتي بالمهندسين الأفاضل وبعلمهم هو ما جعلني أطلب هذه الطلبات


----------



## asd salim (21 نوفمبر 2016)

good suggestion


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (22 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا لكن علي هذا الموضوع الرائع
سؤالي لك م. سيف لماذا لا تقوم بعمل المودل علي طول باستخدام الروبوت بدل الريفت
اما انا استخدم التقسيم بالاوتوكاد وتظهر به بعض المشاكل احيانا فما رأيك بها فأنا لم اجرب طريقة الروبوت هل تنصحني بها


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 نوفمبر 2016)

abdulla zaki قال:


> شكرا لكن علي هذا الموضوع الرائع
> سؤالي لك م. سيف لماذا لا تقوم بعمل المودل علي طول باستخدام الروبوت بدل الريفت
> اما انا استخدم التقسيم بالاوتوكاد وتظهر به بعض المشاكل احيانا فما رأيك بها فأنا لم اجرب طريقة الروبوت هل تنصحني بها



الزميل العزيز..
أستخدم برنامج revit في انشاء الموديل لأننني لا أجيد برنامج robot و بالتأكيد أنصح باستخدام البرنامج في تقسيم خلايا الأشكال غير المنتظمة لأنه أقل أخطاء من الأوتوكاد بالاضافة الى سرعته بالنسبة للمباني ذات المساحة الكبيرة التي يستلزم تقسيمها على الأوتوكاد لوقت و جهد كبيرين بالاضافة للأخطاء المتوقعة ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (26 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك .فعلا التقسيم باستخدام الاوتوكاد متعب ويأخذ وقت والادهي عند تصدير الملف الي الايتاب وتجد به اخطاء كثيرة واصلاحها مرهق 
سأجرب الروبوت بأذن الله واتمني ان اجد فيه الحل الامثل


----------



## asd salim (28 نوفمبر 2016)

how the ramps can be designed


----------



## asd salim (28 نوفمبر 2016)

how the reinf. of ribbed can be shown when using ribbed slabs in designs


----------



## asd salim (28 نوفمبر 2016)

Concerning detailing of structures using etabs i feel the detailing is not accurate​


----------



## asd salim (28 نوفمبر 2016)

when we use etabs for designing of structures usually we get moment concentration near columns especially when using flat slabs and flat plates, when this moments can be neglected​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2016)

asd salim قال:


> when we use etabs for designing of structures usually we get moment concentration near columns especially when using flat slabs and flat plates, when this moments can be neglected​


by exporting slab to safe prog. We can use rigid zone panel near column to solve this issue


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 نوفمبر 2016)

asd salim قال:


> concerning detailing of structures using etabs i feel the detailing is not accurate​


it is better to check design result and verify the result..to confirm design is correct..
And also you can use option "check" when you defince col cross section and shear walls .. To verifiy all sections are passed ..


----------



## asd salim (30 نوفمبر 2016)

i made check..i always get ther mesage...unable to render. the form will be closed


mecheil.edwar قال:


> it is better to check design result and verify the result..to confirm design is correct..
> And also you can use option "check" when you defince col cross section and shear walls .. To verifiy all sections are passed ..


----------



## asd salim (3 ديسمبر 2016)

how can i get ramp reinforcement


----------



## EngKey (13 مايو 2017)

انس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. جمعة مباركة اخواني المهندسين.... سوف اكل شرح بعض المشاكل في الايتاب والسيف كما ذكرت سابقا..
> 
> مشكلة (2) : وجود ill-condition في foundation model in safe بدون سبب:
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ..
هل يمكن اعتماد هذا الاسلوب في Raft on piles أي تقييد Ux , Uy لكل point spring
بالنسبة لي تم حل مشكلة ill-conditional وكلك قيم التسليح غير المنطقية أسفل الجدار الاستنادي والكور
لكن أعطى فرق واضح بقيم التسليح (أقل) في باقي المناطق
وفي حال تم استبدال التقييد باعطاء قيم صلابة أفقية تساوي 10% من الشاقولية تعطي نتائج قريبة من طريقة التقييد أي:
Translation
Uz=100% , Ux=Uy=10%


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (13 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن تصميم السلالم في الايتاب ولا اعني هنا الmodeling بل التصميم لاستخراج كميات التسليح وخصوصا السقوف المائلة للدرج حيث لا يظهر في برنامج السيف عند استيرادها من الايتاب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mansr (4 سبتمبر 2017)

عملت hing support علي الجسر يلي شايل العمود المزروع 
Deflection للجسر يطلع بالملي
Axial force للعمود المزروع يطلع 30 طن
واذا حذفت hing support من علي الجسر 
Deflection تقريبا 30 سم
Axial force للعمود يطلع 4 طن فقط..!!!


----------



## mohamedhamaroy (29 فبراير 2020)

السلام عليكم، شكرا على المناقشة ، لدي مشكلة في إجراء التحليل على المنشأة فبعد عمل Run لا يتم غلق المودال رغم أن ال LOG يقرر أنه لا أخطاء ولا تحذيرات هل لدى أحد المتخصصين والإخوة حل لهذه المشكلة؟


----------



## eng.walee (29 فبراير 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله موضوع رائع وجديد من حيث الفكرة ........ اني بالحقيقة اواجه مشكلة ... الا وهي في حالة نمذجة موديل متعدد الطوابق على سبيل المثال 15 طابق متكون من جدران قص واعمدة... وعند نمذجة الجسور (Beams) مع البلاطات فعند تصميم الجسور (Beams)نلاحظ انها تتاثر بالعزوم وقوى القص المتولدة من جدران القص خصوصا بالطوابق العليا التي يكون فيها قوى الزلزال عالية.... فهل من حيلة تمنع انتقال هذه القوى لل جسور(Beams) ...


----------



## eng-mahfouz (1 مارس 2020)

حطا بالكتايةعذرا


----------



## eng-mahfouz (1 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم: حول سؤالكم عند نمذجة الجسور (Beams) مع البلاطات فعند تصميم الجسور (Beams)نلاحظ انها تتاثر بالعزوم وقوى القص المتولدة من جدران القص خصوصا بالطوابق العليا التي يكون فيها قوى الزلزال عالية.... فهل من حيلة تمنع انتقال هذه القوى لل جسور(Beams) ...الجواب نقطة اتصال الجائز مع الجدار القص يوجد هنا خيارين البعض يضعها وثاقة Fixedفي هذه الحالة تنتقل عزوم وقوى قص للجائز من الجدار والبعض يعمل في هذه النططة releas للعزم والقص عندها لاينتقل لاعزم ولاقص من الجدار ولك الخيار ايهما افضل يتعلق بابعاد الجائز وهل يحقق على القص والعزم في الحالة الاولى عندها تكون الافضل والا فلا والله اعلم


----------

